# Comment on cause la France



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Voici un sujet sur les expressions régionales dont lidée mest venue au cours dune conversation avec (lexcellent) *tomtom*.
Chaque province française a ses régionalismes. Si lon y ajoute les belgicismes et autres helvétismes, il devrait y avoir de la matière pour quelques pages
Bien sûr, il existe sur internet des dictionnaires regroupant la plupart de ces régionalismes, mais rien ne vaut un véritable bain linguistique (surtout avec les Belges !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Si vous ne savez pas ni ce qu'est un rawette, ni ce que signifie le verbe sincer, ce thread est fait pour vous !
Alleï quoi, avant que je me mette en rote...


----------



## Nexka (17 Novembre 2003)

Moi qui vient du sud ouest (pas trés loin de chez toi Doc) et qui malheureusement ais échoué en région parisienne, je me fais toujours reprendre sur les mots "chocolatine" et "poche".
Donc la chocolatine c'est le pain au chacolat et la poche c'est le sac plastique.
Vous veriez les yeux de mes camarades quand je leur dis "tiens mets tes chaussures dans une poche".
Ou en colonie quand je demande aux enfants de bien ranger leur détritus du déjeuner dans leur poches....


----------



## iMax (17 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> un rawette
> sincer


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Pour la rawette, il faudra demander à tomtom. Je fais mon intéressant, mais c'est lui qui m'a appris ça hier soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sincer, c'est un verbe que j'ai entendu employer en Vendée, et qui signifie : « passer la serpillère ». Parce que si on ne nettoie pas, n'est-ce pas, tout reste traste (de « trasto », qu'on prononce trastou en béarnais), c'est-à-dire sale.


----------



## iMax (17 Novembre 2003)

Ok, "sincer" était donc un synonyme de "panosser" ou "passer la panosse"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je me fais toujours reprendre sur les mots "chocolatine" et "poche".



Et si tu savais comme j'en ai hartère (plus qu'assez) de ne pas trouver de coustou (travers de porc) ailleurs que chez nous !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2003)

y na ti co onk chal ki a ine rawette de peket ? dji so tot disminchie ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> y na ti co onk chal ki a ine rawette de peket ? dji so tot disminchie ...



Hé, Anne, juste les expressions, pas tout le bazar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu disais ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ou en colonie quand je demande aux enfants de bien ranger leur *détritus* du déjeuner dans leur poches....



Ma parole, ils mangent comme des pourciaux !


----------



## molgow (17 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> le sac plastique



ah tu veux parler du cornet (en plastique) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Un petit lexique des mots vaudois...


----------



## Yip (17 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sincer, c'est un verbe que j'ai entendu employer en Vendée, et qui signifie : « passer la serpillère ». Parce que si on ne nettoie pas, n'est-ce pas, tout reste traste (de « trasto », qu'on prononce trastou en béarnais), c'est-à-dire sale.



Dans le nord pour serpilière on dit "wassingue" prononcer ouassingue bien sûr. Ça vient de whasing en engliche, nettoyer. Je pense qu'alèm et les autres nordistes ne me contrediront pas.


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Dans le nord pour serpilière on dit "wassingue" prononcer ouassingue bien sûr. Ça vient de whasing en engliche, nettoyer. Je pense qu'alèm et les autres nordistes ne me contrediront pas.



ben nous on dit aussi "loque à reloqueter" ... mais c'est plutôt pour  le chiffon  qui sert à "prendre les poussières"


----------



## maousse (17 Novembre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ah tu veux parler du cornet (en plastique)


tiens on dit ça Lorraine aussi ! Sans doute parce que les Lorrains, comme le dit la blague, sont des belges qui n'ont pas réussi à aller jusqu'en Suisse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vais de ce pas m'écouailler sur ma chaise...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> la poche c'est le sac plastique.



Je me souviens bien qu'en école primaire les petits bourbonnais allant visiter la capitale devaient affronter les yeux effarés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des commercants parisiens lorsqu'après un achat on osait leur demander un  *pochon*








  je crois que le mot est passé dans les usages désormais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca se sent que les régionales approchent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaaah nos régions ont du talent comme ils disent


----------



## PYves (17 Novembre 2003)

Note que chez les suisses, certains font des emprunts à leurs cousins germains.

- Je vais devoir poutser ma chambre sinon ma moutre va encore rètcher à mon fatre. 
- Allez, bois un chlouque. De toute façon c'est furabe maintenant. Ils n'ont qu'à pas chneuquer comme ça.

Pour ceux qui auraient queleques lacunes de (suisse) allemand :

poutser : putzen = nettoyer
moutre : Mutter = mère
rètcher : rätschen = dire du mal, dénoncer
fatre : Vater = père
chlouque : Schluck = (boire un) coup, verre
furabe : Feierabend = fin de la journée de travail
chneuquer  : schneuggen = fouiller

Bon d'accord, j'ai passé la moitié de ma vie à cheval sur le Röstigraben (qui reste un fossé pour germanophones et une barrière pour les romands).


----------



## legritch (17 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> y na ti co onk chal ki a ine rawette de peket ? dji so tot disminchie ...


A vosse santé Anntraxh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais n'venez nin beur tot!


----------



## legritch (17 Novembre 2003)

C'est difficile de faire la part entre le français et les mots wallons utilisés dans la langue courante... Je me lance (en Belgique on prononce les W comme en anglais) :

Rawette : un petit morceau, un rien...
Bawette : aubette
Tchoulot, tchouler : pleurnichard, pleurer
Drache : averse
Chope : verre de bière
Crolles : boucles
septante, nonante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là il est tard, au tour des autres...


----------



## tomtom (17 Novembre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Bawette : aubette



Oui, mais si tu traduis les mots wallons par des belgicismes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







aubette --&gt; abribus


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2003)

Ben chez moi pour dire tire-bouchon on dit Grooooouuuumpf.
Pour beaucoup d'autres choses aussi d'ailleurs. Les non-draconiques disent que ça se prononce pareil à chaque fois, mais nous on sait bien que c'est différent.

Ah, Lunettes me schtroumpfe à l'oreille que dans leur village bien caché à l'abri, très loin dans la forêt, ils disent tire-bouschtroumpf et même des fois schtroumpf-bouchon, mais il y a débat sur la question.


----------



## tomtom (17 Novembre 2003)

"Je reprendrais bien une *riblette* de pâté gaumais tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_Une riblette étant une fine portion qui sert le plus souvent à se donner bonne conscience puisque presque systématiquement suivie par une autre riblette, puis une autre et une autre..._





(rmq: le pâté gaumais est une tourte à le viande provenant de Gaume, région située au sud de la Belgique et qui n'a rien à voire avec une certaine présantatrice française prénommée Emanuelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Xav' (17 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens bien qu'en école primaire les petits bourbonnais allant visiter la capitale devaient affronter les yeux effarés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas tout à fait vrai !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je passe toujours pour un extra-terrestre dans la plupart des magasins...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais on s'adapte aux murs des autres aussi


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2003)

tout ça me rappelle ... un instit qui demandait à un de mes frères quel était le féminin de "lapin" , il lui à répondu ... "une robette" (robette = lapin en wallon )


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

J'ai une expression suisse assez sympathique et oubliée en haute savoie sauf par les independantistes (lol)

j'ai été déçu en bien ... (avec laccent c'est bcp mieux)

qui veut dire j'ai été agréablement surpris

ou alors si un jour vous vous baignez au Léman et que vous entendez " J'ai plus mon fond ! "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









allez porter secours ca veut dire j'ai plus pied .


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas d'expression particulière, mais ça me fait penser à un jeu sur France Inter avec Leymergie.
Une expression, et des animateurs qui inventent n'importe quelle traduction.
Fallait trouver lequel donnait la bonne.


----------



## Nexka (17 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une expression suisse assez sympathique et oubliée en haute savoie sauf par les independantistes (lol)
> 
> j'ai été déçu en bien ... (avec laccent c'est bcp mieux)
> 
> ...



Ya des indépendantistes en haute Savoie?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Nannnnnn ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils font quoi?? Ils lancent de la fondue sur les CRS???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Doc Evil a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu savais comme j'en ai hartère (plus qu'assez) de ne pas trouver de coustou (travers de porc) ailleurs que chez nous !



Ouaip moi c'est la ventréche que je trouve pas à Paris... Je sais même pas comment ça se dit... Je crois que c'est vraiment juste du sud.....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2003)

Ça va bien, ce matin Jean Rosset est de retour.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip moi c'est la ventréche que je trouve pas à Paris... Je sais même pas comment ça se dit... Je crois que c'est vraiment juste du sud.....



peut-être: Bell Viandier au Marché St Germain


----------



## tomtom (17 Novembre 2003)

- Et pour le Monsieur?
- Euh, ce sera un sandwich
- Et je vous mets quoi dessus?
- De l'américain*
- Voilà, s'il vous plait bien
- Merci, M'dame z'êtes bien gentille, j'vous frais bien une grosse baise **
- Avec plaisir

* Steak tartare
** une bise, un bisou


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

> Ya des indépendantistes en haute Savoie?????   Nannnnnn ??  Ils font quoi?? Ils lancent de la fondue sur les CRS????



SACRILEGE !!!! la fondue on la mange, jamais on laisse notre part !!!

sinon je crois kils sont assez pacifiste (c'est ptet pour cela qu'on les connais pas) lol


----------



## sylko (18 Novembre 2003)

Un excellent souvenir, datant de quelques années.
Je jasais de temps en temps, sur icq, avec une amie québecoise.
Un lundi, elle m'avait posé la question de ce que j'avais fait de mon dimanche.
Je lui avais répondu, que j'avais passé la journée à jouer avec mes gosses...


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> j'avais passé la journée à jouer avec mes gosses...



Arfff !!

C'est un truc qui les fait toujours mourir de rire, ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ya aussi le coup de "tiens je vais te montrer des photos de mes gosses."
ou
"Hier on est allé au cinéma, on a laissé les gosses à la maison !! "


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

pareil, le pire c'est lorsqu'on est face à un Quebecois (en l'occurence un Maitre de conférence hyper reconnu et célèbre dans le monde de la psycho-truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et que l'on n'arrive pas à penser à autre chose qu'à ses "gosses"


----------



## tomtom (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arfff !!
> 
> C'est un truc qui les fait toujours mourir de rire, ça.
> 
> ...



ou quand tu leur explique que tu en a trois


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

Et voilà le bilan d'un riche première journée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*A*
Alleï ! (Belgique) : interj., allez !
Américain (Belgique) : n. m., steak tartare.
Aubette (Belgique) : n. f., abri d'autobus.

*B*
Baise (Belgique) : n. f., bise, baiser affectueux.
Bawette (Belgique) : n. f., abri d'autobus.

*C*
Chlouque (Suisse all.) : n. f., verre d'une boisson. Boire une _chlouque_.
Chneuquer (Suisse all.) : v. trans., fouiller.
Chocolatine (Gascogne) : n. f., pain au chocolat.
Chope (Belgique) : n. f., verre à bière.
Cornet (Suisse) : n. m., sac en plastique.
Coustou (Gascogne) : n. m., travers de porc.
Crolle (Belgique) : n. f., boucle (de cheveux), des _crolles_.

*D*
Déçu en bien (être) (Savoie) : être agréablement surpris.
Drache (Belgique) : n. f., averse.

*E*
Écouailler (s') (Lorraine) : v. pron., ?

*F*
Fatre (Suisse all.) : n. m., père.
Fond (avoir son) (Suisse) : avoir pied, toucher avec les pieds le fond d'une étendue d'eau.
Furabe (Suisse all.) : n. f., la fin de la journée de travail.

*G*
Gosses (Québec, arg.) : n. f. pl., testicules

*H*
Hartère (en avoir) (Gascogne) : en avoir plus qu'assez, être fatigué et/ou excédé.

*I*

*J*

*K*

*L*
Loque (Belgique) : n. f., chiffon à poussière.

*M*
Moutre (Suisse all.) : n. f., mère.

*N*
Nonante (Belgique) : adj. num. card. inv., quatre-vingt-dix.

*O*

*P*
Panosse (Suisse) : n. f., serpillière.
Panosser (Suisse) : v. trans., nettoyer le sol au moyen d'une _panosse_.
Poche (Gascogne) : n. f., sac en plastique.
Pochon (Auvergne) : n. m., sac en plastique.
Poutser (Suisse all.) : v. trans, nettoyer.

*Q*

*R*
Rawette (Belgique) : n. f., rab(iot), supplément de nourriture, de temps.
Reloqueter (Belgique) : v. trans., enlever la poussière au moyen d'une _loque_.
Rètcher (Suisse all.) : v. trans., dire du mal (de quelqu'un), dénoncer.
Riblette (Belgique) : n. f., lichette, petit morceau d'un aliment.
Robette (Belgique) : n. f., lapin.
Rote (se mettre en) (Belgique) : enrager, râler, se mettre en colère.

*S*
Septante (Belgique) : adj. num. card. inv., soixante-dix.
Since (Vendée) : n. f., serpillière.
Sincer (Vendée) : v. trans., nettoyer le sol au moyen d'une _since_.

*T*
Tchouler (Belgique) : v. intr., pleurer.
Tchoulot (Belgique) : n. m., pleurnichard.
Traste (Gascogne) : adj. m. et f., sale.

*U*

*V*
Ventrêche (Gascogne) : n. f., lard.

*W*
Wassingue (Nord) : n. f., toile à laver.

*X*

*Y*

*Z*

_Merci à Anntraxh._


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2003)

Nonante, ça se dit aussi en Suisse.


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2003)

et branguigniol ça ce dit aussi en suisse ?


----------



## maousse (18 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...
> *E*
> Écouailler (s') (Lorraine) : v. pron., s'affaler sur une chaise en avançant son fessier sur l'assise afin que les épaules puissent reposer sur le dossier (posture typique d'une personne de grande taille)


puisqu'il n'en manque qu'une... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







voilà, maintenant pour le style dictionnaire, j'ai du mal...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

*octante*  (Suisse)


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2003)

Certains d'entre vous sont probablement déjà passés devant le *pétabosson*.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *octante*  (Suisse)



J'aurais dit huitante.


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Novembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit huitante.



et trente, tu l'écris trante ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et trente, tu l'écris trante ?



J'ai pas compris la blague


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Novembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris la blague



pas grave   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais aller plenter ma tante ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit huitante.



vérification faite tu as raison


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

- brake à bras (canadien ou québéquois)  =  frein à main

- tapis tendu (Neuchâtel - Suisse) = la moquette


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Novembre 2003)

moi j'prérère les brols


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> - brake à bras (canadien ou québéquois)  =  frein à main
> 
> - tapis tendu (Neuchâtel - Suisse) = la moquette



moi je prefere "cache écureuil"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2003)

Nord de la France :

"I va tchère d'zours" (littéralement = il va tomber des ours) = il va pleuvoir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"un enfant en banache" = un enfant en bas-age ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Belgique :

Fritkot = lieu ou on vend des frites

"schieve lavabo" (littéralement : un lavabo de travers !) = se dit d'une personne qui se tient mal ou qui a "un coup dans l'aile" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (expression typiquement bruxelloise)...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je prefere "cache écureuil"



A quoi le préféres-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> - tapis tendu (Neuchâtel - Suisse) = la moquette



Petite précision, afin d'éviter tout confusion :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la *moquette* donc je parle ci-dessus n'est rien d'autre qu'un revêtement de sol synthétique ou en laine
recouvrant toute une surface.


----------



## Nexka (19 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà le bilan d'un riche première journée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me suis renseignée, et en fait on dit "poitrine fumée"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

Édition revue, corrigée et augmentée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I. Mots*

*A*
Alleï ! (Belgique) : interj., allez !
Américain (Belgique) : n. m., steak tartare.
Aubette (Belgique) : n. f., abri d'autobus.

*B*
Baise (Belgique) : n. f., bise, baiser affectueux.
Bawette (Belgique) : n. f., abri d'autobus.
Brake à bras (Québec) : n. m., frein à main.

*C*
Chlouque (Suisse all.) : n. f., verre d'une boisson. Boire une _chlouque_.
Chneuquer (Suisse all.) : v. trans., fouiller.
Chocolatine (Gascogne) : n. f., pain au chocolat.
Chope (Belgique) : n. f., verre à bière.
Cornet (Suisse) : n. m., sac en plastique.
Coustou (Gascogne) : n. m., travers de porc.
Crolle (Belgique) : n. f., boucle (de cheveux), des _crolles_.

*D*
Drache (Belgique) : n. f., averse.

*E*
Écouailler (s') (Lorraine) : v. pron., s'affaler sur un chaise en avançant le fessier sur l'assise afin que les épaules puissent reposer sur le dossier.

*F*
Fatre (Suisse all.) : n. m., père.
Fritkot (Belgique) : n. m., lieu où l'on vend des pommes de terre frites.
Furabe (Suisse all.) : n. f., la fin de la journée de travail.

*G*
Gosses (Québec, arg.) : n. f. pl., testicules

*H*
Huitante (Suisse) : adj. num. card. inv., quatre-vingt.

*I*

*J*

*K*

*L*
Loque (Belgique) : n. f., chiffon à poussière.

*M*
Moutre (Suisse all.) : n. f., mère.

*N*
Nonante (Belgique, Suisse) : adj. num. card. inv., quatre-vingt-dix.

*O*

*P*
Panosse (Suisse) : n. f., serpillière.
Panosser (Suisse) : v. trans., nettoyer le sol au moyen d'une _panosse_.
Poche (Gascogne) : n. f., sac en plastique.
Pochon (Auvergne) : n. m., sac en plastique.
Poutser (Suisse all.) : v. trans, nettoyer.

*Q*

*R*
Rawette (Belgique) : n. f., rab(iot), supplément de nourriture, de temps.
Reloqueter (Belgique) : v. trans., enlever la poussière au moyen d'une _loque_.
Rètcher (Suisse all.) : v. trans., dire du mal (de quelqu'un), dénoncer.
Riblette (Belgique) : n. f., lichette, petit morceau d'un aliment.
Robette (Belgique) : n. f., lapin.

*S*
Septante (Belgique) : adj. num. card. inv., soixante-dix.
Since (Vendée) : n. f., serpillière.
Sincer (Vendée) : v. trans., nettoyer le sol au moyen d'une _since_.

*T*
Tapis tendu (Suisse) : n. m., moquette.
Tchouler (Belgique) : v. intr., pleurer.
Tchoulot (Belgique) : n. m., pleurnichard.
Traste (Gascogne) : adj. m. et f., sale.

*U*

*V*
Ventrêche (Gascogne) : n. f., poitrine de porc fumée.

*W*
Wassingue (Nord) : n. f., toile à laver.

*X*

*Y*

*Z*

*II. Expressions*

A hum de calhaus (Gascogne) : très rapidement (litt., _à faire fumer les pierres_).
Banache (en) (Nord) : bas âge. _Un enfant en banache_, un jeune enfant.
Déçu en bien (être) (Savoie) : être agréablement surpris.
Fond (avoir son) (Suisse) : avoir pied, toucher avec les pieds le fond d'une étendue d'eau.
Hartère (en avoir) (Gascogne) : en avoir plus qu'assez, être fatigué et/ou excédé.
Rote (se mettre en) (Belgique) : enrager, râler, se mettre en colère.
Schieve lavabo (Belgique) : se dit d'une personne en état d'ivresse ou qui se tient mal (litt., _un lavabo de travers_).
Tchère d'zours (aller) (Nord) : pleuvoir avec force (litt., _pleuvoir des ours_).


----------



## usurp (20 Novembre 2003)

Slt

Il est quelle plombe à ma tocante ?
22h45 ça va il n'est pas tard

Argot parisien je croit


----------



## anntraxh (24 Novembre 2003)

Guindailleurs, guindailleuses, l'AES Belge s'annonce !

Vive la guindaille à Liège !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guindailler : faire la fête ( folklore estudiantin : carrément la beuverie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Guindailleurs, guindailleuses...



Chez nous, on parle de « festayre » (ou plus exactement « hestayre »).
Bien sûr, c'est ce qu'on dit en début de soirée... En fin de nuit, il n'y a plus que des épaves !


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

Un superbe taradada. J'hésite à y mettre mon grain de sel : je risque de simplement coller des mots occitans à peine francisés dont on a plein la bouche comme : s'espatarrer, estabosit, etc.

Juste quelques trucs qui m'amusent sur des expressions tout à fait classiques mais qui prennent un autre sens. Par exemple, en Catalogne française, si on vous dit en parlant de quelqu'un "il ne va pas bien", n'appelez pas tout de suite le SAMU, ça veut parfois dire "il n'a plus le sou". Toujours du côté de Perpignan, si on vous dit "après", sachez que ça peut vouloir dire "avant". Le après fait en fait référence à un temps encore antérieur, mais se situe "avant" par rapport au présent. On entend donc souvent "après, j'ai fait ça" pour dire "avant, j'ai fait ça". Et si on vous dit : "si on m'embête, je me rends" ne croyez pas que celui qui vous parle est un dégonflé, ça veut dire au contraire : "je rends les coups qu'on me donne".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

MacG... Site francophone.
Trois nationalit&#233;s, au moins...
Des dizaines de r&#233;gions diff&#233;rentes... Des couleurs et des saveurs vari&#233;es, donc  

Et si sur ce thread on tentait de sortir du formatage du Fran&#231;ais &#233;crit pour les mettre un peu en lumi&#232;re? (Certains le font parfois de mani&#232;re ponctuelle, de ci de l&#224;...  )

Je m'explique : Postez avec le vrai Fran&#231;ais parl&#233; de chez, vous... Avec vos accents (Tant pis pour l'orthographe - Voir le titre du sujet) ; votre Fran&#231;ais teint&#233; de patois, d'argot end&#233;mique ou d'expressions purement locales...
Combien de fois ne m'est-il venu &#224; l'esprit "quelle t&#234;te de cazzu!" &#224; l'esprit, en lisant certains posts  
Parce que le m&#233;lange Fran&#231;ais/Corse me vient naturellement aux l&#232;vres quand je monte dans les tours...  

J'ai choisi le mauvais exemple, car il torpille la charte   

Certaines r&#233;ponses &#224; certains posts pourraient du coup, par le biais des citations, &#234;tre post&#233;es ici... histoire d'a&#233;rer l'atmosph&#232;re de certains threads...

N'omettez pas de joindre parfois une petite traduction quand elle s'av&#232;re n&#233;cessaire...

Bref! Propositions en vrac... A vous de faire vivre le truc ou de le faire caner...


----------



## sofiping (11 Octobre 2005)

y va falloir que je parle ch'ti avec l'accent provencal .... ça va être chaud


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2005)

M'en bati, Siou Nissart

Enfin... pas tout &#224; fait... mais bon, m'en bati quand m&#234;me


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> y va falloir que je parle ch'ti avec l'accent provencal .... ça va être chaud



Ouailleu noteu?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

À voir également...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> M'en bati, Siou Nissart
> 
> Enfin... pas tout à fait... mais bon, m'en bati quand même



Hé ouais, mais que du provençal laisse dubitatif... c'est comme si je n'écrivais qu'en Corse


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

des annees de cours de diction pour corriger mon accent Savoyard, qui somme toute, est surtout le defaut de mettre des "y" dans toutes les phrases, pour voir un thread comme celui la ?

eh bien j en suis ravi 


euh... pour repondre a la question quand meme, je ne connais que ttrop peu d expressions... un mot cependant me vient a l esprit : 

la panosse, c est la serpillere en bon francais. ​ 
Les expressions etant pour la plupart communes aux Savoies et a la Suisse, je laisserai donc la main a nos chers helevetes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À voir également...



Désolé, Doc... Pas vu au départ...
Mais je proposais plus une intégration dans les posts courants... On peut toujours fusionner?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> MacG... Site francophone.
> Trois nationalités, au moins...
> Des dizaines de régions différentes... Des couleurs et des saveurs variées, donc
> 
> ...



Certaines régions vont être totalement hors charte


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

On n'est nin chale po brère, on n'est chale po beure* 


*On n'est pas ici pour parler (braire), on est ici pour boire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Certaines régions vont être totalement hors charte



Tu penses aux Alpes Maritimes? ...    C'est vrai qu'il y a deux ou trois sgaiuffi* au top, là bas...

* lascars, par extension...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

Faut pas se précipiter... De toute façon ; je pense me servir de ce thread plus comme une "Boite à réponses" pour des posts venant d'autres sujets... Je l'ai un peu ouvert pour ça...


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> la panosse, c est la serpillere en bon francais.
> (...)


La wassingue dans le nord, la seinse du côté de Saumur
A se demander si qui que ce soit parle jamais de serpillère en France...

Sinon, s'il vous plait, n'oubliez pas les traductions pour les pauvres parigôts comme moi qui n'ont pas d'accent ou de patois particulier.

patoch, c'est quoi une "tête de cazzu" ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> patoch, c'est quoi une "t&#234;te de cazzu" ???



Une t&#234;te de b**e...  :rose:

Mais il ne s'agit pas de faire un lexique ; le sujet de Doc evil le fait tr&#232;s bien...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

yoooooooooo !!!!! 

mais je ne sais pas parler alsacien !!!!!


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> yoooooooooo !!!!!


ah ben la, t es hors sujet, c est plutot mondial comme expression ca, maintenant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> yoooooooooo !!!!!
> 
> mais je ne sais pas parler alsacien !!!!!



Même pas quelques mots ou expréssions typiques fourrés dans une phrase en français? ... Une de mes ex, native de Kaisersberg, faisait très bien ça... Hop lààààààà!


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> yoooooooooo !!!!!
> 
> mais je ne sais pas parler alsacien !!!!!




Alors ne dit rien. Surtout que là, il s'agit d'écrire.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

Parler de la "pile" de la cuisine en région parisienne, c'est l'impression d'arriver directement de la planète Mars


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

Bon allez, je vous laisse... Je suis famitu* (Famitou ; avec le ou att&#233;nu&#233... Je vais me techjer (T&#234;ti&#233** de tortelini :love: 

* Affam&#233;
** Du verbe techjassi = se gaver


----------



## sofiping (11 Octobre 2005)

Qu'est-ce que le Ch'ti ?

   Le mot "chti " ou "chtimi ", a été inventé durant la Première Guerre Mondiale par des "poilus" qui n'étaient pas de la région, et qui désignaient ainsi leurs camarades qui étaient originaires du Nord-Pas-de-Calais. Ce mot a été créé à partir des mots "ch'est ti, ch'est mi"  (c'est toi, c'est moi).

   Les Ch'ti sont les habitants de la région Nord-Pas-de-Calais, et le Ch'ti est le patois parlé par ces derniers.

   Le Ch'ti, c'est quasiment du picard, c'est une sorte de patois de la langue picarde. D'une ville à l'autre, des différences de prononciation existent et des mots sont totalement différents : c'est donc très difficile d'établir un glossaire.
                                      ...........................................................



Bon maint'nant j'arrète eud vous déturber avec eum leçon d'histoire .... et j'a r'tourne faire l'arsoule


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

à schlager sa moutre ce thread !!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à schlager sa moutre ce thread !!!


 
Awè, cèst'on côp à v'fez piète vos cliquottes!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

P*t**ng , vé le fil du Corse...
me semble sympa ce p*t**ng de fil...
mais , bon, c'est pas tranquille de poster des trucs a la c*ng sans mettre des c*nn*r** tous les deux mots, P*t**ng....!
c'est que j'aime pas trop qu'un des mes P*t**ng de posts boulegue...
enfin, on verra bien, sert a rien de s'enfader pour un P*t**ng de post...
M*rd*!



_traduction: bonne idée que celle de ce fil, vous avez bien fait mon cher ami insulaire...
ce jeu n'est pas aisé, mais il me semble fort agréable, il ne me reste plus qu'a réitèrer l'expérience _


----------



## kaviar (11 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que le Ch'ti ?



C'est pas de la Ch'ti dont tu voulais parler ??

http://www.chti.com/

M'&#233;tonnes pas qu'ils soit tous "BITU"


----------



## Jec (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas tan ave l'accen ... :

Ma feniaule poutzait les cagoinces . (ma femme nettoyait les toilettes ...)

En bouélant, le gâpion perdit son brise-nouille  (en criant le policier perdit son dentier ..)

Voilà don ...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> M'en bati, Siou Nissart
> 
> Enfin... pas tout à fait... mais bon, m'en bati quand même



Marcha lou bicou?


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2005)

H&#233;h&#233;... je l'attendais celle-l&#224;


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Héhé... je l'attendais celle-là



Oh belin! (un peu plus a l'est)


----------



## Nobody (11 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oh belin! (un peu plus a l'est)


 
Belin?


----------



## Fondug (11 Octobre 2005)

Moi qui suis originaire du bord de l'Oc&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;an m&#233;diterran&#233;e, oui m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur, j'ai pass&#233; 6 mois &#224; Lille et franchement, ce fut dur... J'comprenais que tchi &#224; c'qu'ils me racontaient les mecs l&#224;-haut...

Mais bon, on s'en bat les alibofis, on craint degun...


----------



## Malow (11 Octobre 2005)

Rhâaaa la misère ce quetru!!! Il est patate ce post !!!  j'vé eskiver direct sa race, et rentrer chez oim. 




Drôle de région...


----------



## Fondug (11 Octobre 2005)

Rigolez pas, quand j'ai d&#233;barqu&#233; &#224; paris, moi je disais "peneu" et non "pneu". C'est comme l'&#233;quipe de foot d'ici, je pronon&#231;ais "p&#233;h&#232;sseug&#233;" mais tout le monde me r&#233;pondait "nan pas y'a pas de "e" c'est p&#233;hesg&#233;"

Oui oui...


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Rigolez pas, quand j'ai débarqué à paris, moi je disais "peneu" et non "pneu". C'est comme l'équipe de foot d'ici, je prononçais "péhèsseugé" mais tout le monde me répondait "nan pas y'a pas de "e" c'est péhesgé"
> 
> Oui oui...


Bah oui, c'est Péhèsgé...

En même temps, les parisiens étant les seuls à parler sans accent (donc avec la _bonne _prononciation) c'est normal qu'ils t'aient gentiment corrigé ami de province au parlé chantant...


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, c'est Péhèsgé...
> 
> En même temps, les parisiens étant les seuls à parler sans accent (donc avec la _bonne _prononciation) c'est normal qu'ils t'aient gentiment corrigé ami de province au parlé chantant...



euh désolé de te contredire mais les parisiens ont un accent !

Il y a une région de france où l'on considère que les gens parlent sans accent mais je ne me rappelle plus laquelle, en tout cas ce n'est pas la région parisienne !


----------



## Fondug (11 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> euh désolé de te contredire mais les parisiens ont un accent !
> 
> Il y a une région de france où l'on considère que les gens parlent sans accent mais je ne me rappelle plus laquelle, en tout cas ce n'est pas la région parisienne !


 
La sarthe ?

- Bon alors Bruno, tu vas faire les cours' ?
- Vi
- qu'est c'est tu que tu vas acheter ?
- Ben heuuu du suc'... en poud'


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2005)

J'ai trouvé (merci Google) apparemment (and the winner is) c'est la Touraine !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

*-   Macarèu *_(macarrrrrrrréouu)_* t'as fini d'escagâsser les patates *_(patateeeu)_* toi : c'est pour le picat *_(picattttt)_* ! 
- :hein: Bon il est allé les chercher à pimbousseu les choux ou quoi aquéros toy ?

-  Mémé tu veux du pastet *_(passtêttttt)_* :love: en attendant?

- Oui attends je remets mes cachiles ! * 

Chez moi sans mac ni ordi ça se passait parfois comme ça !  

_ (désolée c'est souvent du phonétique hein :rose: j'ai pas (re)trouvé l'orthographe exacte de certains mots)_

un peu d'aide ? 

* Macarèu* = juron correspondant à maquereau (je pensais que ça voulais dire merde aussi je l'entendais souvent  )
* patates* = pommes de terre
* picat* = sorte de purée de choux, pommes de terre et ail
* pimbouss* = très loin
* Aquéros toy* = ce garçon ce gars
*Mémé* = mamie, mère-grand, grand-mère  t
*pastet* = un plat mangeable et appréciable uniquement par les toys élevés en pays toy !  (de la farine de sarrasin (ou maïs) qui cuit très très longtemps dans du lait et du beurre dans un chaudron placé sur un feu de bois)
* cachiles* = dents 


Sur ce  _*Adishatz*_ !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * patates* = pommes de terre


Putain, j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui !


----------



## dool (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui !



S'p&#244; tr&#232;s helv&#232;tes &#231;&#244; eul'ouin-ouin !?!


----------



## kaviar (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui !



c'est todi li p'tit qu'on spotche :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui est drôle c'est que certaines expressions hyper locales de personnes que l'on fréquente nous deviennent familières quitte à les utiliser nous-même alors que l'on n'est pas de la région. L'inverse est vrai aussi, j'apprécie de voir des potes utiliser des expressions typiquement de chez ouam (le parisien là, sort de mon corps !!)

Il m'arrive souvent de dire "ou bien" et pourtant je ne suis pas suisse. Bon, on va manger ou bien ? De même, j'bouine souvent à faire la moule sur mon canapouf.

Et j'adore entendre des potes dire "on va pas manger là-bas, ça coute un bras !"


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

Malheureusement, &#231;&#224; fait tellement d'ann&#233;es que je suis exil&#233; en RP que, petit &#224; petit, les expressions (et aussi l'accent, mais &#231;&#224; c'est p't&#234;t pas plus mal  ) de ma Normandie natale se sont 'estomp&#233;es :'(


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, çà fait tellement d'années que je suis exilé en RP que, petit à petit, les expressions (et aussi l'accent, mais çà c'est p'têt pas plus mal  ) de ma Normandie natale se sont 'estompées :'(


 
pluzun ! mais dès que "coupdansl'nez" ou "bouffaveclespotesdusud" et là, l'accent revient... Encore heureux !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui !


 je trouvais intéressant de le noter !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à schlager sa moutre ce thread !!!


----------



## Nobody (12 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>


 
Oui, "à schlager sa moutre" signifie "piède sès djèyes".
Crois-je.

 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui, "à schlager sa moutre" signifie "piède sès djèyes".
> Crois-je.
> 
> :rateau:



O baullò !


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

p*t**n, mais c'est un peu le Òai , ici.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

La traduction de CECI donnerait à peu près cela, en Franco/Ajaccien

Aiò*! Lascia corre**! On commence à peine à se camper*** entre nous! Vous n'allez pas sbarquer**** maintenant, les pumataghji*****... Pour cette année, bastara cusì******!

* Interjection assez intraduisible
** Laisse courrir
*** francisation du verbe campassi = profiter (de la vie)
**** Francisation du verbe sbarcà = débarquer
***** Equivalent de pinzuti (Prononcer pin'tsouti ; avec le i final atténué)
****** Ca suffira comme ça

Voilà. C'est sûr ; c'est un peu plus contraignant qu'un post normal j'ai déjà dû prendre le dico Français / Corse pour ne pas "entchaquer" l'orthographe...)


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> euh désolé de te contredire mais les parisiens ont un accent !
> 
> Il y a une région de france où l'on considère que les gens parlent sans accent mais je ne me rappelle plus laquelle, en tout cas ce n'est pas la région parisienne !



En septimanie biensûr  
Non non, pas sur la tête stook aie


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> euh d&#233;sol&#233; de te contredire mais les parisiens ont un accent !
> 
> Il y a une r&#233;gion de france o&#249; l'on consid&#232;re que les gens parlent sans accent mais je ne me rappelle plus laquelle, en tout cas ce n'est pas la r&#233;gion parisienne !



excuse, double post


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> En septimanie biensûr
> Non non, pas sur la tête stook aie


 
J'ai pas suivi au fait, a y est, le nom est officiel ?
Tain, chu montpellierain et j'ai limite honte là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> excuse, double post



Strampalatu!


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas suivi au fait, a y est, le nom est officiel ?
> Tain, chu montpellierain et j'ai limite honte là...


Tu peux :rateau:


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas suivi au fait, a y est, le nom est officiel ?
> Tain, chu montpellierain et j'ai limite honte là...


non, en plus apparement l'objectif a changé, maintenant ça sera juste un marque (comme prince de Bretagne p.e.)
P****n c*n, ona a balisé hein


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Strampalatu!


euhhh:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> En septimanie biensûr
> Non non, pas sur la tête stook aie



mouais, mais c'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque....:hein:



			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> excuse, double post



en plus.....:hein:



			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas suivi au fait, a y est, le nom est officiel ?
> Tain, chu montpellierain et j'ai limite honte là...



heureusement que l'idée a ete abandonné....



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Strampalatu!



pareil, mais pire....


----------



## benkenobi (12 Octobre 2005)

Peu de temps après avoir entendu parler de Septimanie j'ai appris que Frêche avait fait une Septicémie !

Vous croyez qu'il y a un lien ?

(heureusement que c'était pas la Léprie ou la Choleramie...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> euhhh:mouais:



Une petite recherche ICI t'apportera la lumière


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Peu de temps après avoir entendu parler de Septimanie j'ai appris que Frêche avait fait une Septicémie !
> 
> Vous croyez qu'il y a un lien ?
> 
> (heureusement que c'était pas la Léprie ou la Choleramie...)


Si si, c'est pour ça qu'il recule, les catalans ont été la cause de ses boutons, pour cette fois ils étaitent, disons, efficace


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une petite recherche ICI t'apportera la lumière


j'insiste: euhhhh


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> j'insiste: euhhhh



Ben ; quand je clique dessus ; &#231;a marche... 

Voici l'adresse compl&#232;te de ce site tr&#232;s complet  : http://www.lexilogos.com/corse_langue_dictionnaires.htm


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

il faisait grève


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> il faisait grève



Accidenti!!! Eux aussi?


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, mais c'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque....:hein:



Tiens, explique moi un truc. T'aimais pas la Ses P'tites Manies. D"accord. Mais pourquoi ? T'es de Cerdagne ? Du Capcir ? T'aimes pas Elne ? Ou tu voudrais juste qu'on appelle ton coin "Catalogne du Nord" ?


----------



## macarel (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, explique moi un truc. T'aimais pas la Ses P'tites Manies. D"accord. Mais pourquoi ? T'es de Cerdagne ? Du Capcir ? T'aimes pas Elne ? Ou tu voudrais juste qu'on appelle ton coin "Catalogne du Nord" ?


ouhhh, je me retire hein


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La since, c'est aussi c&#244;t&#233; Charentes. Comme l'aubette de bus.
> _Que dr&#244;les y sont &#224; l'&#233;cole._
> :love:



Ah nan, mon bon Roberto, "*quels* dr&#244;les y sont &#224; l'&#233;cole". Par contre, si tu veux faire exhaustif, &#231;a donne "tout que les dr&#244;les y sont &#224; l'&#233;cole", mais &#231;a, c'est plus rare, vu "qu'o l'a toujours un ben ch&#233;ti pour s&#232;cher quelle classe". 



EDIT : en plus, quant'o s&#232;che tout que les cours, o rent'souvent avec el'cartab tout &#233;bouill&#233; !


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, explique moi un truc. T'aimais pas la Ses P'tites Manies. D"accord. Mais pourquoi ? T'es de Cerdagne ? Du Capcir ? T'aimes pas Elne ? Ou tu voudrais juste qu'on appelle ton coin "Catalogne du Nord" ?




les iilinois, j'ai rien contre eux....
sinon, non, je suis marseillais....bien que Catalan depuis si longtemps....
mais l'origine du nom septimanie me derange,
il n'est deja pas representatif de la region, quoi qu'on en dise...(et la lozere, hein...)
ensuite, c'est Gabaix....donc oui, le nom de Catalogne du nord ne me derangerai pas...
tu sais, bizarrement je pense que le chauvinisme regional, bien placé est bien plus porteur que le nationalisme...et je connais nombres de Catalans ( ou marseillais, corses et j'en passe) qui se sentent bien plus citoyen du monde que de France....mais bon...
le truc, concernant l'appellation "Catalogne du nord" c'est que si on cherche un veritable lien historique, celui ci, correspond bien plus a notre patrimoine historique que l'epoque proche post ou pre romaine...(voir les creations et vestiges historiques du departement )
mais bon, en passant sur les frais engagé par la region et carrement jeté pour cause de megalomanie d'un homme de pouvoir qui veut marquer l'histoire de son micro territoire,
et les amis engagé dans cette cause pour des raisons commerciales ou politiques et j'en passe,
je dirais avant tout que ce qui me derange là dedans, 
c'est la manipulation du peuple et l'imposition d'un nom, qui deplait et derange nombre d'entre nous (et je ne parle pas que des catalans)...plus la megalomanie d'un etre qui aurait adoré etre Cesar...
mais bon...ceci n'a rien de politique, ni de regionaliste (au sens strict du terme...)
je suis peu etre encore un peu anarchiste et n'aime pas que l'on m'impose quoi que ce soit sans raison et sans sens....franchement, Septimanie....faut pas deconner...
puis mon Ben, j'aime bien mon Ben....:love:....en plus...
et quand Freche nous parle de la marque Septimanie si porteuse ...
hors quelques vignoble Audois qui peut etre peuvent s'en servie, je peux te dire qu'ici, le nom Septimanie et bien moins porteur que Cote du roussillon ou Collioure, voir meme Vin de Pays Catalan...et pour les Peche ou les Cerise, on ne remplacera jamais Roussillon...
mais bon, je t'en parlerai mieux, un apres midi, ou un soir ...
sans sortir du resto et avoir bu beaucoup avant....
vaudrait que tu descendes dans le coin, qu'on en parle autour d'une bonne Cap D'ona ou d'un Collioure.....


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que tu descendes dans le coin, qu'on en parle autour d'une bonne Cap D'ona ou d'un Collioure.....


Promis jur&#233; ! Pour le moment j'attends que ces conos de catalans de Perpinya se d&#233;cident &#224; se d&#233;cider, per a agr&#233;gar el treball y el plaer. Mais si &#231;a lambine, j'irais juste pour le plaisir de te voir, ma rousquille. 
Ad&#233;u.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Promis juré ! Pour le moment j'attends que ces conos de catalans de Perpinya se décident à se décider, per a agrégar el treball y el plaer. Mais si ça lambine, j'irais juste pour le plaisir de te voir, ma rousquille.
> Adéu.



Quand tu veux, tu es le bien venu...
et on ira te chercher de bonnes rousquilles...

ps: comment j'ai écrit Gavatx....... Gabaix, n'importe quoi...."Gabach" s'ecrit Gavatx...


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

et se dit gabatche. 

T'as raison, la septimanie, c'est un vrai truc de gabach. Un truc d'audois, quoi.
Nous, on dit pas gabach pour parler de ceux qui sont au nord. On dit "r&#233;broussi&#233;s", pour ceux qui sont juste au dessus, apr&#232;s le Vidourle, mais c'est pas pareil.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> et se dit gabatche.
> 
> T'as raison, la septimanie, c'est un vrai truc de gabach. Un truc d'audois, quoi.
> Nous, on dit pas gabach pour parler de ceux qui sont au nord. On dit "rébroussiés", pour ceux qui sont juste au dessus, après le Vidourle, mais c'est pas pareil.



tiens, je savais pas....
et chez mon premier moi, a Marseille, ceux du nord, on dit que c'est des ***....
c'est pas mal non plus mais bon....

sinon, je me souvient plus tres tres bien, mais gavatx, c'est pas tres tres gentil, puisque ça signifie:
quelque chose comme fiente d'oiseaux ou un truc comme ça..........mais aussi, oiseaux migrateurs....enfin, dans une certaine derive pejorative...
et on en trouve de diverses signification puisqu'il signifie par extention l'etranger (surtout en catalogne du Sud) et on le retrouve étymologiquement un peu partout, comme par exemple en espagne ou dans certaines regions, le Gavacho est l'etranger (notamment le francais...) et on le retrouve au Mexique pour designer les Yankees......un peu comme le Gadjo des gitans....


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est un mot qui vient de l'occitan, _gabach_. Litt&#233;ralement, &#231;a veut dire "celui du Nord". Apr&#232;s, par extension et trahison du sens, et au gr&#233; des r&#233;pressions subies par les occitans, c'est devenu une insulte. Maintenant, c'est &#224; la fois plus gentil et plus retreint. Ce sont essentiellement les catalans qui utilisent ce mot, pour d&#233;signer leurs voisins nordistes directs : les fitounais, les narbonnais, les audois, quoi. Les occitans, autrement dit.


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

Ah, et "r&#233;broussi&#233;", par quoi on d&#233;signe les gardois, &#231;a veut dire "celui qui est toujours &#224; rebours". Celui qui est jamais d'accord. Qui fait tout le contraire des autres. C'est pour &#231;a qu'ils sont fiers d'&#234;tre r&#233;broussi&#233;s. :rateau:
Des chtarb&#233;s, quoi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est un mot qui vient de l'occitan, _gabach_. Littéralement, ça veut dire "celui du Nord". Après, par extension et trahison du sens, et au gré des répressions subies par les occitans, c'est devenu une insulte. Maintenant, c'est à la fois plus gentil et plus retreint. Ce sont essentiellement les catalans qui utilisent ce mot, pour désigner leurs voisins nordistes directs : les fitounais, les narbonnais, les audois, quoi. Les occitans, autrement dit.



Tiens, au lieu de me fier au conseil d'une amie instit catalane (voir ma premiere version),
j'ai fait une petit recherche et je trouve ça...:

_Des historiens catalans nous parlent de plusieurs immigrations d'occitans, roussillonnais et aussi des gens du Massif Central, pendant les siècles XVI et XVII, à cause de luttes civiles, religieuses, pour éviter le service militaire ou même à cause de l'économie. Ces immigrants se seraient installés aux environs de Barcelone et on leur aurait dénommé "els gavatxos"._

je ne sais qui l'a prononcé en premier ce "Gavatx", Occitan, Catalan, Castillan, Suedois....


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

T'as vu &#231;a dans le forum de lexilogos ? 
&#199;a h&#233;site entre deux &#233;tymologies : tout ce qui est gave, montagnard, et tout ce qui est galle, &#233;tranger. Je mise sur montagnard. Comme Pyr&#233;n&#233;ens, et Alpins.
En tout cas, en languedoc, y'a un paquet de gens qui ont ce nom de famille, gabach.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu ça dans le forum de lexilogos ?
> Ça hésite entre deux étymologies : tout ce qui est gave, montagnard, et tout ce qui est galle, étranger. Je mise sur montagnard. Comme Pyrénéens, et Alpins.
> En tout cas, en languedoc, y'a un paquet de gens qui ont ce nom de famille, gabach.



ben oui...sur Lexilogos...
mais pour conclure, vu que mon ami instit et catalane de pure souche (mais alors pur de pur...)
m'a donné cette definition de l'oiseau migrateur, je pencherai plus pour la solution de l'etranger...
comme je disais plus haut , d'autant que son origine rejoindrait celle du Gadjo des gitans....
enfin, je sais pas...je connais une erudit specialiste dans ce genre de sujet a qui je poserai la question demain...elle ne peut ne pas savoir...



quand au nom de famille, tu as raison, mais c'est encore plus perturbant, car il ne faut pas oublier que les catalans (le compte de Barcelone) ont possedé la Provence durant le 13eme siecle...(peu de temps, je te l'accorde)
donc, ceci, plus les echanges nombreux entre Marseille et collioure/barcelone depuis des siecles
firent que les catalans passerent de nombreuses fois en languedoc....donc....qui de l'oeuf....


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, j'ai fini par trouver, dans ma bible, le TLF.
Suffisait de modifier l'orthographe. 

*Gavache. *Subt. masc.*
B.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_R&#233;gion. _(Sud-Ouest).    Nom d&#233;daigneux donn&#233; &#224; des personnes d'origine &#233;trang&#232;re au pays. _Quand, du _[SIZE=-2]XII[/SIZE]e _au _[SIZE=-2]XV[/SIZE]e _si&#232;cle, les seigneurs et les rois appel&#232;rent des gens des pays saintongeais et poitevin pour repeupler les r&#233;gions orientales du Bordelais ruin&#233;es par les guerres, les nouveaux venus furent consid&#233;r&#233;s en terre gasconne comme des &#233;trangers et affubl&#233;s du nom de &#171; gavaches &#187; _(L. [SIZE=-2]PAPY[/SIZE], _Aunis et Saintonge, _Paris, Arthaud, 1961, p. 37).
*Rem. *On rel&#232;ve un emploi comme compl. d&#233;terminatif, p&#233;j. Tr&#232;s mauvais, affreux, d&#233;testable. Synon. _(temps) de chien, de cochon.    Messieurs, le bonsoir, cria une voix aigu&#235;. Quel temps de gavaches! _([SIZE=-2]ID.[/SIZE], _ibid., _p. 68).
*





Prononc. : *[http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/displayi.exe?s=2089012530;i=i-2-1.gif].    *&#201;tymol. et Hist. *1546 _guavasche _&#171; vaurien &#187; ([SIZE=-2]RABELAIS[/SIZE], _Tiers Livre, _&#233;d. M. A. Screech, chap. 28, p. 198); 1555 _gavache _([SIZE=-2]DES[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]P&#201;RIERS[/SIZE], _l'Andrie, _I, 5 ds [SIZE=-2]HUG[/SIZE].).        Empr. (de m&#234;me que le cat. _gavatx _et l'esp. _gabacho, _surnoms p&#233;j. appliqu&#233;s aux Fran&#231;ais) &#224; l'a. prov. _*gavach* _&#171; rustre, montagnard &#187;, d'abord &#171; &#233;tranger &#187; (1468 &#224; Cahors d'apr. _FEW _t. 4, p. 4a; _gavag _en 1436, Montagnac, _ibid._), d&#233;r. iron. du pr&#233;roman *_gaba _&#171; goitre; g&#233;sier; gorge &#187; _(cf. gaver), _le goitre &#233;tant une maladie fr&#233;quente chez les montagnards (_cf. _a. prov. _gavier _&#171; gosier &#187; et &#171; goitre &#187;, b&#233;arn. _gauerut _&#171; goitreux &#187; ds _FEW _t. 4, p. 1b; v. [SIZE=-2]COR[/SIZE]., _s.v. gabacho_).    *Bbg. *[SIZE=-2]REINH[/SIZE]. 1963, p. 252. - [SIZE=-2]SAIN[/SIZE]. Sources t. 3 1972 [1930] p. 350.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai fini par trouver, dans ma bible, le TLF.
> Suffisait de modifier l'orthographe.
> 
> *Gavache. *Subt. masc.*
> ...



rah, bin jougat!....
dire que j'ai edité pour rien mon message precedent...
donc un des membres de lexilogos avait bon....



> En fait le Pays Gabaye et le pays Gavache sont deux notins distinctes. Le pays Gavache est autour du Verdon (et 4 mon sens il n'y a que dans cette ville qu'on parle saintongeais) et le pays gabaye c'est la partie de la gironde historiquement saintongeaise (ou on parle saintongeais), au nord de l'estuaire de la Gironde (Coutras et Blaye en sont les villes principales).



ps: _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba._
pps: merci, vous pouvez reprendre une discussion normale....


----------



## macarel (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> et se dit gabatche.
> 
> T'as raison, la septimanie, c'est un vrai truc de gabach. Un truc d'audois, quoi.
> Nous, on dit pas gabach pour parler de ceux qui sont au nord. On dit "rébroussiés", pour ceux qui sont juste au dessus, après le Vidourle, mais c'est pas pareil.


ho, ho, "même" pour moi Frêche est du nord hein, de Montpellier en plus.


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pps: merci, vous pouvez reprendre une discussion normale....


Ouais, d&#233;sol&#233; de vous avoir cagu&#233;, mais on s'est rounch&#233; sur cette vieille rougne de mot. C'est pas qu'on avait envie d'se toucher l'zboub, mais &#231;a nous a mis au taquet, c't'histoire de gabach.


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> ho, ho, "même" pour moi Frêche est du nord hein, de Montpellier en plus.



macarel, t'es un vrai gabache, toi.  Z'êtes encore plus cavés que les bitterois, là-bas. Il est du Tarn, Frechescu.


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Tout de même, tous les patois dérivés des régions d'occitanie, ben on les comprends, les mots sont sensiblement les mêmes... 

Gavache, ouais chez nous on dit pébron...


----------



## macarel (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> macarel, t'es un vrai gabache, toi.  Z'êtes encore plus cavés que les bitterois, là-bas. Il est du Tarn, Frechescu.


J'suis encore plus gabach que tu crois, je dirai même: plus gabach que moi, ça va être dur. 
Quoi que, si le temps compte (25 ans quandmême)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2005)

Génial ; ce thread commence à vivre et j'apprend plein de trucs... Merci, Messieurs


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tout de même, tous les patois dérivés des régions d'occitanie, ben on les comprends, les mots sont sensiblement les mêmes...
> 
> Gavache, ouais chez nous on dit pébron...



C'est pas complètement anormal, ça a été la langue de la moitié de la France pendant un bon bout de temps, jusqu'à ce que l'autre zèbre impose la langue d'oil. 
Ce qui m'a étonné le plus lorsque j'ai commencé à la cotoyer au quotidien (surtout par ses aspects familiers), moi qui suit un alpin, c'est la proximité, justement, entre l'italien, l'espagnol et l'occitan.
Le catalan et l'occitan ne se séparent en deux langues distinctes que vers le 11° siècle, je crois. Les catalans travaillent essentiellement à écrire le catalan différemment. Mais les racines restent souvent les mêmes. Et je me suis aperçu que le patois de la Maurienne, venu du Piémont, était en fait une variante occitane, puisque ces bons piémontais étaient également des occitans. C'est pour ça que, autant je me fous que des gens parlent encore occitan aujourd'hui (même si Max Rouquette, paix à son âme, cher petit vieux adorable, était un magnifique écrivain occitan, qui écrivait ses livres dans les deux langues), autant je pense qu'il est nécessaire de raviver l'histoire de cette langue, et à travers elle, l'histoire de l'Occitanie. Parce que c'est l'histoire de tout un bassin de civilisation.
Au Nord, les choses étaient moins simples. D'abord, la langue d'oil était avant tout une langue parlée (on n'écrivait pas l'oil, on écrivait en latin, c'est Louis XI qui permet que les documents du nord de la Loire soit écrit en langue "vulgaire"). Ensuite, de nombreuses régions parlaient une langue qui n'était pas seulement un dérivé de la langue d'oil, mais déjà un hybride, comme les ch'tis.


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Génial ; ce thread commence à vivre et j'apprend plein de trucs... Merci, Messieurs



Faudrait que je prenne le temps de te parler du Corse. 
Pendant quelques années, il y a eu dans mon labo un chercheur d'origine corse, qui a fait sa thèse et le début de sa carrière sur le clientélisme en corse. Il racontait des trucs complètement dingues sur le travail de ré-invention de la langue corse. Bon, c'était un corse jacobin.  Mais son livre sur le clientélisme corse est un bon livre, ceci dit en passant.


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas complètement anormal, ça a été la langue de la moitié de la France pendant un bon bout de temps, jusqu'à ce que l'autre zèbre impose la langue d'oil.
> Ce qui m'a étonné le plus lorsque j'ai commencé à la cotoyer au quotidien (surtout par ses aspects familiers), moi qui suit un alpin, c'est la proximité, justement, entre l'italien, l'espagnol et l'occitan.
> Le catalan et l'occitan ne se séparent en deux langues distinctes que vers le 11° siècle, je crois. Les catalans travaillent essentiellement à écrire le catalan différemment. Mais les racines restent souvent les mêmes. Et je me suis aperçu que le patois de la Maurienne, venu du Piémont, était en fait une variante occitane, puisque ces bons piémontais étaient également des occitans. C'est pour ça que, autant je me fous que des gens parlent encore occitan aujourd'hui (même si Max Rouquette, paix à son âme, cher petit vieux adorable, était un magnifique écrivain occitan, qui écrivait ses livres dans les deux langues), autant je pense qu'il est nécessaire de raviver l'histoire de cette langue, et à travers elle, l'histoire de l'Occitanie. Parce que c'est l'histoire de tout un bassin de civilisation.
> Au Nord, les choses étaient moins simples. D'abord, la langue d'oil était avant tout une langue parlée (on n'écrivait pas l'oil, on écrivait en latin, c'est Louis XI qui permet que les documents du nord de la Loire soit écrit en langue "vulgaire"). Ensuite, de nombreuses régions parlaient une langue qui n'était pas seulement un dérivé de la langue d'oil, mais déjà un hybride, comme les ch'tis.


 
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Chui pas fan de l'intégrisme relatif de certaines régions visant à "obliger" l'apprentissage des langues régionnales ancestrales, mais connaitre d'où vient la langue et les coutumes contemporaines est chose importante. Ca m'rappelle l'édition de Fr3 Languedoc Roussillon en occitan...

Et comme on dit à Capestang "si l'as pas lou sida, lé fa péta". Cherchez pas, ça ne veut rien dire, enfin presque, enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tout de même, tous les patois dérivés des régions d'occitanie, ben on les comprends, les mots sont sensiblement les mêmes...
> 
> Gavache, ouais chez nous on dit pébron...



houlala....un Pebron dans mon premier chez moi, ça signifie alcoolique....
alors bon, méfi! sinon, collegue,  je te tanne le tafanari........




			
				macarel a dit:
			
		

> J'suis encore plus gabach que tu crois, je dirai même: plus gabach que moi, ça va être dur. D



Lorsque j'etait en formation a Beziers, j'avais un collegue qui disait toujours que les narbonnais pour les bitterois, c'etait des tete plates...mais j'ai jamais trop compris pourquoi....




			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Chui pas fan de l'intégrisme relatif de certaines régions visant à "obliger" l'apprentissage des langues régionnales ancestrales, mais connaitre d'où vient la langue et les coutumes contemporaines est chose importante. Ca m'rappelle l'édition de Fr3 Languedoc Roussillon en occitan...



oui, c'est important, pas l'enseignement obligatoire, mais la rechercher personnelle de son patrimoine...mais a condition que ce soit vraiment une recherche personnelle....


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque j'etait en formation a Beziers, j'avais un collegue qui disait toujours que les narbonnais pour les bitterois, c'etait des tete plates...mais j'ai jamais trop compris pourquoi....


 
Pire, quand on jouait au tarot à la fac à montpellier, avec tous les potes biterrois, dès qu'y'en avait un qui jetait le 11 d'atout, fallait entendre l'esclandre "Huuuuu narbonnaaaaiiiss huuuuu !!"


----------



## bouilla (13 Octobre 2005)

"TTTuuutttt TTuutttt TTuut tut tut !! pov' *** avance !"


_Je suis Parisien _


----------



## sofiping (13 Octobre 2005)

Quel bonne id&#233;e ce fil ... l'patois j'aquerre (j'aime)!!!
Mes parents ont beaucoup boug&#233; lorsque j'etais tchiote , n&#233;e au Mans .... grandi a Paris ... ado dans le nord .... ce qui fait que je n'ai attrap&#233; aucun patois ..... mais je suis quand m&#234;me tomb&#233;e amoureuse de celui ci .... En ecrivant &#231;a , j'ai pas trop r&#233;fl&#233;chi , mais je crois que je pourrais &#234;tre plus attach&#233;e &#224; une region qu'a mon pays .... eh oui c'est &#231;a , je suis une terrienne du nord de la France !!!

ravise ichi qu&#232;ques r&#232;gles g&#233;n&#233;rales de base :

le son SE devient souvent CHE : ex : CHA (&#231;a) , ICHI (ici) , CHUQUE (sucre) 
le son CHE devient souvent QUE : ex : CAUD (chaud) , MARQU&#201; (march&#233
le son EAU devient IAU : ex : IAU (eau) , CAPIAU (chapeau) , VIAU (veau)

le suffixe ..MENT devient ..MINT : ex : M&#201;DICAMINT , QUASIMINT 
le suffixe ..AGE devient ..ACHE : ex : NETTIACHE (nettoyage) , ch' MENGEACHE
le suffixe ..ABLE devient ..APE : ex : CAPAPE , IRR&#201;PARAPE

Familles de mots

A partir d'un mot , toute une d&#233;clinaison est souvent possible : ex : 
RAMON
balai

RAMONETTE
balayette

RAMONER
balayer

RAMONACHE
balayage

le pr&#233;fixe RE devient AR : ex : ARGAGNER (regagner) , ARJUER (rejouer)
Pour simplifier , seuls RAMON et JUER seront indiqu&#233;s. 
Au total, plusieurs milliers de mots peuvent se d&#233;cliner

....................... aller , salut tertous , allez y duch'mint mais pas trop quand m&#234;me ... mi, a c't'heure , j'a r'monte mes maronnes (pantallon) et j'va r'trouver mon ouvrache ... j'a r'viendrau !!!
Et  grosse baisse a Patoch pour sin biau thread  :love:


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Pour un mec du sud de la drome, quel effroi !

Pour les lillois, et qui ne connaissent pas déjà, allez donc manger a l'gaiette, l'estaminet qui va bien, carte en chti et tout. Le pavé au vieux lille est bien top, la carbonnade itou, et la tarte à la ricorée et sa mousse de speculos, un régal !!


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2005)

Ouaip. Comme dit le pote avec qui je viens de manger :

Vi&#233; d'ours !


----------



## sofiping (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pour un mec du sud de la drome, quel effroi !



Eh , fait gaffe a t'guiffe ... t'&#233; parle a une file ... j'ai p&#244; d'biroute mi !!!  :mouais: 

Tu veux une traduction , ou &#231;a ira comme &#231;a !!!


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Eh , fait gaffe a t'guiffe ... t'é parle a une file ... j'ai pô d'biroute mi !!!  :mouais:
> 
> Tu veux une traduction , ou ça ira comme ça !!!


 
heu non ça ira...
bon où est ma pelle ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pô d'biroute



pas de vié pour reprendre Rezba....
salut ma Sofi....


----------



## macarel (13 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pire, quand on jouait au tarot à la fac à montpellier, avec tous les potes biterrois, dès qu'y'en avait un qui jetait le 11 d'atout, fallait entendre l'esclandre "Huuuuu narbonnaaaaiiiss huuuuu !!"


Heureusement que je n'habite pas Narbonne


----------



## sofiping (14 Octobre 2005)

A la premi&#233;re lecture j'ai un peu ram&#233; ... a la deuxi&#232;me je me suis bidonn&#233; ... je resiste pas a l'envie de poster cette histoire de Cafougnette ....

les aventures de Cafougnette : Zeph Cafougnette (Zeph &#233;tant le diminutif de Joseph), mineur de Denain, est le h&#233;ros des po&#232;mes de Jules Mousseron (1868-1943) qui se d&#233;finissait comme un po&#232;te mineur (po&#232;te et mineur de fond !)
Cafougnette est devenu si populaire qu'on l'accomode &#224; toutes les sauces dans les histoires dr&#244;les du nord...





LA FIN DU MONTE
&#192; Alfred Hazard

Ch'&#233;tot du temps d' l'&#233;toile &#224; queue
Annonc&#233; pa les arm&#233;nachs.
Not' coeur battot comme un hoch' queue
Tell'mint qu&#233; nous avott's el trac !

In n' parlot fauque ed fin du monte,
D' d&#233;lug', d' boulevers'mint sans parel !
La lun', comm' du burre, allot fonte
Dins l'immens' pay&#232;l du solel !

Et l'feu s'r&#233;pandant su la Terre
Couvrant l' mont' d&#233; s' terrip fl&#233;au,
Un grand trembelmint d'allot faire
Craqu'ler not' plan&#232;t' comm' del chaux !

Ah ! c' cop-l&#224;, ch' n'&#233;tot point pou rire !
D'apr&#232;s l' pr&#233;diction des anciens,
L'Etoile &#224; queu', - n'y-a pas &#224; dire, -
Ch'&#233;tot vraimint la fin des fins !

Aussi chacun i riot jonne.
Malgr&#233; l' prochaine &#233;galit&#233;,
Beaucoup trannott'n dins leu marronne
D'vant l' grand jug'mint d' l'&#233;ternit&#233; !

El pus heureux ch'tot cor les bi&#234;tes.
Tout l' z' animaux d' nos alintours
N' s&#233; souciott' pas eun' seul' milette
D'&#234;tre aussi pr&#232;s del fin d' leus jours.

Mais les avar's, les mauvais riches,
Les &#233;go&#239;st's ed' parv&#233;nus,
Ceux qui-ont toudis l'air d' s'in fiche,
In v'l&#224; qui-&#233;tott'nt bin arkaius !

Les pauvr's, bons bougr's, par habitude
Fix&#233;s su l'sort des sans-av'nir,
S'd&#233;mandott'nt avec inqui&#233;tude,
Si d' l'autr' c&#244;t&#233; ch' n'&#233;tot point pir',

La vie humain' est si bizarre !
In y rincontr' peu d' gins contints,
Et malgr&#233; tout, ch'est put&#244;t rare
Qu'in quitt' l'existenc' joyeus'mint.

Dins l' ciel rayonnant, suspindue
Comme eun' bell' montre et s'cha&#238;ne in or,
Infin l'&#233;to&#238;le &#224; queue est v'nue
Sans causer au monte aucun tort.

Quand in n'a pus vu cheull' com&#232;te,
Chacun r'parlot d' ses &#233;motions :
&#171; Mi, qui disot Zeph Cafougnette,
J'avos bin pris mes pr&#233;cautions !

Avant qu' l'&#233;toile &#224; queu' s'amoutre,
J' m'&#233;tos mis inter deux mat'las,
Et tant qu'alle n'a point &#233;t&#233; outre,
Ej' n'ai jamais boug&#233; d&#233; d'l&#224;...

Chaqu' momint j' rinfrognos m' n' &#233;chine
Pou t'nir moins d' plache ed' large et d' long,
Tout minc' comme inter deux tartines
Eun' mis&#233;rap trinque ed' gambon !

Ch'est vrai... in n' sait jamais... peut-&#234;te
Qu&#233; l' laine &#224; mat'las m' prot&#233;geant,
Dins l' z' espitur's ed' not' plan&#232;te
Ej' m'aros artrouv&#233; vivant !

- Ouais ! qu'i fait l'un d' ses comarates
T&#233; pouvot fin bin r&#233;ussir,
Mais t' s'ros bint&#244;t ka&#239;u malate :
T&#233; t' s'ros innuy&#233; &#224; morir.

Qu'est-c' t'aros fait su l' tierr' du monte,
Tout seul, dins l'Univers intier ?
- &#171; B&#233;, qu'i dit Zeph, acout' queu conte !
Eh bin ! j' m'aros mis cabar'tier ! &#187;  

 ..............................................................................................................................


J'ai fort qui&#232;r el fran&#231;ais, ch'est l' pu joli langache, 
Comm' j'aime el biau v&#234;t'mint qu&#233; j' mets dins les honneurs. 
Mais j' pr&#233;f&#232;r' min patois, musiqu' d&#233; m' premier &#226;che, 
Qui, chaqu' jour, fait canter chu qu'a busi&#233; min c&#339;ur.
L' patois s'apprind tout seul, et l' fran&#231;ais, &#224; l'&#233;cole. 
L'un vient in libert&#233;, l'autr' s'intass' comme un r&#244;le.

Jules Mousseron  :love:


----------



## sofiping (20 Octobre 2005)

poussez vous un peu ... je fais remonter


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois ne m'est-il venu à l'esprit "quelle tête de cazzu!" à l'esprit, en lisant certains posts




il fut une posteuse italienne de MacGé qui m'appelait tout le temps "cazzo", je comprenais pas jusqu'à ce que je la rencontre en vrai... 

et là... pfiouuuuuu...

c'était Hors-Charte ! 

mais vlo ti po qu'eum'tieute seufipaingue, el viens veus racointer des cafougnettes (jeustmin), eun'di po ein capiau seuf à Lille (Rijsel peur ches intimes) mais ein capieu com' ches mots d'euch'frinçais mais cheu "au" i'stransfeurme in "eu" in pit'chard eu in ch'ti. Mais sinon,  nouzottes, enn'va mi braire des insultes com' ches tetes de cazzu (ein instreumint eud'carnaval ? ) mais a's'ginre de biloutes qui vo t'faire braire, bah enn'vo dire "bit'eud"kiiens (ou tchiens)" ou "face eud'chicons !"   

cafougnette étant devenu par chez nous un synonyme d'histoires ou bêtises (pas de cambrai celles-là pourtant ! )
capieu : chapeau
nouzottes : nous, nous-autres, chez nous
enn' : on
kiiens : ki-iens = chiens
chicons : vous savez ce que vous buvez dans la chicorée ? pas sûr mais nous on aime ça ! 
biloute (biroute) : b... et par extension petite garçon (tiot biloute)
braire : parler (par ext. gueuler, crier, etc...) voire "t'eum'fait braire" (tu me fais chier !)

au fait, sofie, avec wassingue, tu as par extension, wassinguer.  

à propos d'Amiens, une vieille blague traine en picardie : "si c'est Omiens (Amiens), ch'é ochi l'tien !"


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

d'ailleurs, sofi, ch'va tchaire, ch'vo aller faire ch'dormart achteure d'ches leus !


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2005)

tiote biloute. _Petite gar&#231;on_.
Apr&#232;s, on s'&#233;tonne que la Picardie dispute &#224; la Champagne-Ardennes et &#224; la Lorraine le titre de r&#233;gion les plus recul&#233;es de France, sexuellement parlant.


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

_mouaaarfff_   

oh, &#231;a va, on a le droit d'&#234;tre fatigu&#233; _mon ch&#233;ri !_ :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2005)

En réponse à CECI :

"A nant'u me cazzu!"


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

MOUAARRRFFFFFFFF    

_oups d&#233;sol&#233; !!!_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Chi tù imbuffa!!!!   
Aaaaaaaaaah... Ca fait du bien...


----------



## loustic (29 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tiote biloute. _Petite garçon_.
> Après, on s'étonne que la Picardie dispute à la Champagne-Ardennes et à la Lorraine le titre de région les plus reculées de France, sexuellement parlant.


... Régions envahies par les Teutons en   1870,   1914,   1940...
Forcément, ça laisse des traces.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

J'avais pas suivi ce fil, je le regrette bien !  étant plus gavatx que gavatx, vu que je suis gabale (certains ont prétendu que gavatx/gabach venait de là) égaré en pays catalan.

Pour dériver un peu sur les façons de "faire pays", avec un copainn audois, lorsqu'on jouait au cartes en Mauritanie, on ne se moquait pas des biterrois ou des narbonnais (y en avait pas d'ailleurs  ) mais on ponctuait souvent la conversation à tout propos de "c'est comme en 56, que les oliviers nous ont gelés !"  

Sinon, si vous voulez lire de l'occitan plein d'humour, allez voir certains bouquins d'Yves Rouquette, entre autre "le travai des mains/lo travalh de los mans". J'en ai déjà parlé dans un autre fil, il me semble. Ça commence par une description du quartier Boutonnet, enfin après la première phrase qui dit en gros ceci :

"La marquise sortit à 5 heures et alla se faire sauter à Boutonnet par un étudiant nommé Piboule"


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... Régions envahies par les Teutons en   1870,   1914,   1940...
> Forcément, ça laisse des traces.



ch'o vraimint des crapés chés boches lo !! mi ch'keuz' allemind mais z'o r'bayrait chés ruines par ichi... 

le paysage suivant parait être un parc bien entretenu alors que environ 700 hommes débarquant de Terre-Neuve quelques jours-heures auparavant sont morts sur ce champ de bataille en une seule journée le 1er juillet 1916







ça laisse des traces... 

quelques-----unes*


euh, Luc : ché mi, ch'o eune histouère eud'biloute tin truc !! 





* c'est le village devenu faubourg que mes parents habitent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

Tiens ; ce serait peut-être l'occasion de sortire vos formules de voeux locales...


----------



## Fondug (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon bout d'an !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bon bout d'an !!



pareil...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> biloute (biroute) : b... et par extension petite garçon (tiot biloute)




rhooo... merci...

ma demi-soeur, m'appele comme ca depuis que je suis tout petit, j'avais jamais compris pourquoi... :rose:


----------



## sofiping (24 Décembre 2005)

SURTOUT D MAIN SOIR RESTEZ PAS TROP LONGTEMPS INCRINQUES D VANT VOS ECRANS D ORDINATEUR SINON CH PERE NOEL I VA PAS DECHINTE POUR METTE CHE CADIO A VOS INFANTS ..... I LI FAUT DU CALME ET PERSONNE DANS L PIECHE .......


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

Un fil pour partager votre culture linguistique régionale, par exemple dans le sud, oh l'enc... est un signe d'admiration même de respect, cette subtilité linguistique échapant à nos amis nordistes adeptes de la langue d'ol je vous propose de rassembler ici les expressions typiques de votre région et si possible leur signification (oui parce que sinon ça sert a degun :bebe:   )

je commence: 

tu veux un jaune ? =  tu veux un pastis ?

degun = personne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Heuuuuuuu... M'sieur Naas... déjà bu au moins deux fois


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Oh belin!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oh belin!



Estrasse!!!


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuu... M'sieur Naas... déjà bu au moins deux fois


aie mince, remarque il ne reste plus qu'a le fusionner   

 et alors ange, ça te fait bisquer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> aie mince, remarque il ne rest qu'a le fusionner
> 
> et alors ange, ça te fait bisquer



Non, je m'en cague


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

variante = j'en ai rien a caguer (je m'en moque, je fais fi de tout cela  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> variante = j'en ai rien a caguer (je m'en moque, je fais fi de tout cela  )



Tout à fait


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> variante = j'en ai rien a caguer (je m'en moque, je fais fi de tout cela  )



Va caguer a endoume


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Va caguer a endoume
> 
> 
> :love:



Variante : Va te jeter aux Goudes, ô figure!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Va chîre è mouse*



Va chier dans la Meuse


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Va chîre è mouse*
> 
> Va chier dans la Meuse




Ah benh voila une expression qui vient d'ailleurs   encore encore :love:


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Va chîre è mouse*
> 
> 
> 
> Va chier dans la Meuse



I pinse qui c'est li qu'a pichî l'Moûse !!!


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

et la traduction ?  je pige que dalle :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ah benh voila une expression qui vient d'ailleurs   encore encore :love:


Ouais je m'ai planté quoi... Tu voulais pas les langues régionales... :rose:

Bon je trouve un truc et je reviens... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

_J'avais trop faim : j'ai été acheté un gozette à la bawette sur la place avant de souper._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et la traduction ?  je pige que dalle :bebe:



Hola, gari! Pas d'engatse!


----------



## Nexka (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un jaune ? =  tu veux un pastis ?



Et tu veux un fond de culotte??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> I pinse qui c'est li qu'a pichî l'Moûse !!!


Connaissais pas celle-là


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et la traduction ?  je pige que dalle :bebe:





> I pinse qui c'est li qu'a pichî l'Moûse !!!


il pense que c'est lui qui a pissé la Meuse

Suite de 


> Posté par *gloup gloup*
> Va chîre è mouse*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Connaissais pas celle-là



Bén d'amon nos-ôtes.


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hola, gari! Pas d'engatse!


je crainds dégun  :bebe:  (j'ai peur de personne, _et en plus j'ai pas besoin d'harley davidson mais j'en rajoute un peu désolé _ )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bén d'amon nos-ôtes.


Ouais, enfin, je fais le malin mais si j'arrive à aligner trois mots correctement en wallon je suis content. :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hola, gari! Pas d'engatse!



Paillasou!


:love:


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2006)

"Le jobi du Racati...1999 Edition Jigal... 
Constantin, dit le Grec, est un ex-photographe, devenu pêcheur. En compagnie de Féfé, le corse, son vieil ami aux cheveux grisonnants qui lui a tout appris du métier, il mène une vie d'homme, rude, virile et sans grande place pour les femmes depuis de lointains déboires amoureux. "




			
				Del Pappas... dans Le jobi du Racati a dit:
			
		

> "_Dans cette angatse, fatche de con, ils m'ont pris pour un fada, un vrai jobi..."_


Une mine du parler MArseillais...   :love:  Une balade étonnante avec un mec étonnant..


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Mars 2006)

Babarotte !
Badâgou !
M'bas les quouilles ! (sans vouloir être grossier)
Qué botte !
Ficanasse !
Le paï !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2006)

... I va tchère d'zours - littéralement : il va tomber des ours ! - il va pleuvoir ! 
... des infants in banache - des enfants en bas-âge !
... salut tertous - bonjour à tous !
... un schieve lavabo - littéralement un lavabo de travers - quelqu'un d'un peu "fêlé" !

...quelle richesse dans nos patois !:love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Mars 2006)

Hostie de Criss de Viarge de Calice de Ciboire... (y'é pas content le Monsieur...)

On a perdu notre belle parlure, mais ça, ça viraille encore les rues.

---

Je me suis écartée (!) pour dire je suis perdue.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

oh, les mouches s'arcroupionnent, y va nous tomber une arloupée:mouais: (orthographe approximative)

La cheva, ça va tomber vegra:love:

tiens, le temps est lourd, rentrons ma chère, l'orage va éclater


saloperie, ça va va encore flotter


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

Allons battre un carré  (créole réunionnais)


Traduction : allons faire un tour      


Comment y pèt' ?         Comment ça va


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

*Bruxellois :*

_Ah non peut-être_
Bien sûr

_En stoemelink_
En douce

_On est tous des zieneke_
On est tous des corniauds (mi-néerlandophone, mi-francophone)

_Des crolles_
Des boucles (dans les cheveux)

*Wallon :*

_Va's ti fé arèdjî_
Va te faire enrager

_Magneu d'tâte a ses èfants_
Mangeur de tartines de ses enfants


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Mars 2006)

Quand on arrive chez quelque'un on dit:

"Bonjour!"

Et quand on part, on dit:

"Bonjour!"


----------



## Warflo (1 Mars 2006)

'fan de chichourle ! :bebe:


----------



## MacMadam (1 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> *Bruxellois :*
> 
> _Ah non peut-être_
> _En stoemelink_
> ...



Arrête de babbeler, peï


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et tu veux un fond de culotte??




ça dépend de qui est dans la culotte


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de babbeler, peï


 
Mais allez fieu, si on ne peut plus rire ici...


----------



## MacMadam (1 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Mais allez fieu, si on ne peut plus rire ici...



Kus mijn kluut*, eh !


*Sorry, pas trop polie comme formule. 
C'est juste pour illustrer ce thread


----------



## darthfloflo (1 Mars 2006)

C'est amusant ce topic....
Après avoir passé 25 ans dans le sud de la france, j'ai migré vers le nord... et je découvre plein de nouveaux mots... les lorrains sont super sympa, mais ils clanchent, disent vingt"euh" et cent"euh", vont faire les courses "entre-midi" ( et chaque fois que je l'entends, je me dis "entre midi et quoi ?" )... hier j'ai même appris comment on parlait des "moutons" de poussière..mais j'ai déjà oublié


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Kus mijn kluut*, eh !


 
:affraid: Heu... Tu devrais changer de pseudo!!!  


Pour ne pas flooder :

_Barakî_
Personne habitant dans un taudis




Bon, j'arrête là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Salut, bande de ratamari!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

La première partie me rappelle le Haut Doubs...

A la deuxième, je doute...


----------



## Nexka (1 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de qui est dans la culotte



Ah oui si je met pas la signification 

Alors un "fond de cullotte" ---> c'est une suze - cassis. 

Parce que qu'est qui ne s'use qu'assis??? Bah le fond de culotte..


----------



## kanako (1 Mars 2006)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> ... hier j'ai même appris comment on parlait des "moutons" de poussière..mais j'ai déjà oublié



Le "chenil" ou "chenille" suis pas sur de l'orthographe
se prononce le ch'ni

en franc-comtois : il pleut je suis toute gaugée
= je suis trempée

une raponse = une rustine ou une rapièce (je sais pas si ça se dit : morceau de tissus que l'on coud devant un trou pour le boucher, quand on rapièce quoi...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Le "chenil" ou "chenille" suis pas sur de l'orthographe
> se prononce le ch'ni
> 
> en franc-comtois : il pleut je suis toute gaugée
> ...



Et si j'ai bonne mémoire, "se ramasser une tognée" c'est se prendre un raclée


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> en franc-comtois : il pleut je suis toute gaugée
> = je suis trempée




Ah ça c'est marrant.
En Charente-Maritime, quand tu dis :
"Waaaaaaaah merde, j'ai gaugé!!"
Ca signifie : 
"Diantre, j'ai marché dans une flaque d'eau de telle profondeur que l'intérieur de ma chaussure est tout trempé"

(Ah ouais, nous par chez nous on est concis  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (Ah ouais, nous par chez nous on est concis  )


Oui enfin, comme beaucoup de garçons dès la naissance.


----------



## jahrom (1 Mars 2006)

Une expression d'un pote de Moulins après un rail de coke :


"ahhh, ça remet le postier sur le vélo..."


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça c'est marrant.
> En Charente-Maritime, quand tu dis :
> "Waaaaaaaah merde, j'ai gaugé!!"
> Ca signifie :
> ...



Et en Charente Bobby, tu connais :

- les cagouilles et les counettes ??

respectivement :

- les escargots et les bonnes soeurs !!


----------



## duracel (1 Mars 2006)

Salut bisome.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

De l'autre coté de la mer:

Chi campa sperandu, more cacandu

 ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> De l'autre coté de la mer:
> 
> Chi campa sperandu, more cacandu
> 
> ​



Tellement vrai...    :love: :love: :love:

Ti ringrazziu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

... La traduction : 

Qui reste à attendre, meurt en chiant ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... La traduction :
> 
> Qui reste à attendre, meurt en chiant ...


 
Et moi j'oubliais la source: PastisJedi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Le temps s'est bernaudé on va n'avoir une lopée.
Le temps a tourné, il va pleuvoir (Anjou).


Alambiqué (provenance : Nord Finistère) :
- "83 27 !" 
- 83 : Var  27 : Eure
- Et "Va reur" en bas-breton çà veut dire "mon cul"


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui si je met pas la signification
> 
> Alors un "fond de cullotte" ---> c'est une suze - cassis.
> 
> Parce que qu'est qui ne s'use qu'assis??? Bah le fond de culotte..



et une jolie nexka sucré c'est possible ?


----------



## al02 (1 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Le temps s'est bernaudé on va n'avoir une lopée.
> Le temps a tourné, il va pleuvoir (Anjou).



En picard :
Le temps se bahute, on va prendre un tahut (sur la g...figure).


----------



## al02 (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En Charente-Maritime, quand tu dis :
> "Waaaaaaaah merde, j'ai gaugé!!"
> Ca signifie :
> "Diantre, j'ai marché dans une flaque d'eau de telle profondeur que l'intérieur de ma chaussure est tout trempé"



En picard, : j'ai pris une boteigne. (la botte pleine d'eau !)


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Mars 2006)

Par chez moi, "Et patin couffin..." grosso merdo etcetera...

Sinon y'a cubéler. Dans le contexte "L'a marché sur son lacet et l'a cubélé dans le fossé"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'oubliais la source: PastisJedi



C'est vrai que ce blog est toc de mac!  
Merci, M'sieur Miss


----------



## darthfloflo (2 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> une raponse = une rustine ou une rapièce (je sais pas si ça se dit : morceau de tissus que l'on coud devant un trou pour le boucher, quand on rapièce quoi...)



Par chez moi, on dit "pétasser"...


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> Par chez moi, on dit "pétasser"...


C'est où par cher toi ? c'est important car tu vois par exemple dans le sud est une petasse (ou radasse  ) c'est un qualificatif qui pour une fille n'est pas très reluisant  (même pas du tout :bebe:   )


_edit: si je mets un acccent sur le é de petasse vb remplace le mot par des étoilles    (et re combo)_


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> _edit: si je mets un acccent sur le é de petasse vb remplace le mot par des étoilles    (et re combo)_



Vbulletin est donc languedocien!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> _On est tous des zieneke_
> On est tous des corniauds (mi-néerlandophone, mi-francophone)


 
Je me rends compte, avec retard (mon cerveau lent comme d'habitude), que cette phrase peut être mal interprêtée... En fait c'est Annie Cordy qui l'avait lâchée (en rigolant) lors de l'émission _Des racines et des ailes_ à Bruxelles. Je n'ai évidemment rien contre mes compatriotes bruxellois. 

Si j'ai vexé quelqu'un, je lui présente mes excuses...


----------



## kaviar (2 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai vexé quelqu'un, je lui présente mes excuses...


  

Pourtant il n'y a pas de quoi !!



> Symbole emblématique de l'opération culturelle bruxelloise, ce zinneke est-il le "père" de la Zinneke parade ? Zinneke désigne en bruxellois à la fois la petite Senne, la rivière qui contournait Bruxelles pour éviter des inondations et un chien, résultat du mélange de toutes sortes de races qui, parfois, y terminait son existence !
> Zinneke veut dire aussi le champion de la race pas pure. Le zinneke bruxellois est, en brusseler, quelquun qui a des origines mélangées, flamande, wallonne, italienne, espagnole, arabe, anglaise, allemande, etc


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mars 2006)

Expression apprise il y a qques jours dans ma "nouvelle région" (canton de FR):

"C'te gamine arrête pas de "gnaucher"" ....

En valaisan j'aurais dit "C'te gamine arrête pas de piorner"...

et en français ça doit dire un truc genre "pleurnicher en ronchonnant..."


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant il n'y a pas de quoi !!


 
Mauvaise humeur, coup de blues, parano... C'est passé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

"Qu'est-ce que tu bouines ?"
Autrement dit : qu'est-ce que tu fabriques ? Expression typiquement sarthoise.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Messieurs,

Je suis un garçon calme menant une existence tranquille que certains qualifieraient même de monotone s'ils en avaient le temps et si je ne les emmerdais pas autant qu'ils bavent de ne pouvoir atteindre les hauteurs sublimes où se déploie d'ordinaire l'étendue majestueuse de ma pensée.
Appréciant à sa juste valeur ma propre compagnie, peu de choses suffisent à mon bonheur : un bon feu en hiver, un canapé confortable, quelques notes de Bach, quelques pages de poésie et surtout, *surtout*, qu'on ne touche pas, *qu'on ne touche jamais aux titres de mes tradadas*.

Or, il se trouve dans la fine équipe de guignolos qui nous modèrent (l'idée qu'il puisse s'agir d'un administrateur m'est proprement insupportable), une personne - je ne veux pas savoir laquelle - qui a franchi d'un clic toutes les limites de ma bienveillante magnanimité.
Aussi, tant qu'il en est encore temps, je suggère vivement à ladite personne, laquelle, en changeant le titre de ce sujet (à l'origine « Comment on cause la France »), a commis un acte particulièrement fourbe à mon encontre, de revenir de ses errements en se repentant publiquement de son erreur et en restituant à ce fil son intitulé original.

Si, dans les 24 heures, je n'ai pas obtenu la réparation complète et inconditionnelle de ce préjudice, je me verrais contraint d'user de tous les moyens qui sont à ma disposition pour lui pourrir sa chienne de vie comme on n'a jamais pourri la vie de personne avant lui (si ce n'est celle de Maurice Berton, habitant de Jouy-en-Josas, mais ceci est une autre histoire).
En revanche, si ma demande est satisfaite, je m'engage à pardonner et à ne plus jamais revenir sur un épisode douloureux que je consens encore à considérer comme une déplorable bévue.

Messieurs, l'horloge de ma patience est à bout, l'aiguille de ma colère tourne, le ressort de ma mansuétude fatigue, mon c&#339;ur fait tic-tac et mon courroux coucou : c'est dire à quel point la balle est dans votre camp.

Je ne vous salue pas.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

Cher Monsieur Doquéville,

Nous avons bien reçu copie de ce post par fax, MP et lettre recommandée. Soyez certains que toute l'équipe de Macgeneration (l'essentiel du mac en Français) a, dès qu'elle a eue connaissance de cette grave erreur, pris les mesures qui s'imposent pour démasquer l'ignoble modérateur qui fut immédiatement démis de ses fonctions et exilé dans les caves humides des forums ou Monsieur Nicolas Macinside le soumet actuellement a la question.

Pour des raisons techniques (mise à jour maladroite de vbulletin par Benjamin), il nous est impossible de remettre votre sujet (fort bien écrit et particulièrement intéressant, mais c'est chez vous une habitude que bien des posteurs n'ont pas, étant tous plus ignares les uns que les autres, a se demander si nous n'assistons pas a un concours de bras cassés) a son emplacement d'origine.

Soucieux de vous conserver comme membre, nous vous offrons donc pour compenser votre colère bien compréhensible la possibilité d'être, si vous le souhaitez, gracieusement pris en charge par golf inc (organisateur officiel depuis 1920) pour une future AES, aux dates de votre choix.

Il va sans dire que tous les frais (voyage, repas, boissons et femmes légères) seront a la charge de l'organisateur. Vous conviendrez que ce pack habituellement réservé aux modérateurs est un élément non négligeable à placer dans les coupelles d'or de la balance de votre pardon.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

"Il a pété son quartz"

(en même temps c'est vite vu, y a eu fusion, donc c'est le nioube de nephou )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cher Monsieur Doquéville,
> il nous est impossible de remettre votre sujet (fort bien écrit et particulièrement intéressant, mais c'est chez vous une habitude que bien des posteurs n'ont pas, étant tous plus ignares les uns que les autres, a se demander si nous n'assistons pas a un concours de bras cassés) a son emplacement d'origine.
> 
> .



Crévindiou la belle église, lestions pö dans les besouins


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cher Monsieur Doquéville, bla, bla, bla...


Cher Monsieur,

Je tiens de source sûre que vous vous flattez en tous lieux d'être de mes amis. Aussi, puisque nous sommes aussi intimes que vous le prétendez, vous comprendrez sans peine qu'il ne m'est pas possible de considérer votre offre, dont la générosité et le caractère exceptionnel ne m'ont pas échappé, comme un dédommagement à même de réparer l'affront fait à ma personne et à mon &#339;uvre.
Bien sûr, je me réjouis d'apprendre que le coupable a été démasqué et qu'il fait, sous votre responsabilité, l'objet d'un interrogatoire serré. Je vous sais gré du zèle dont vous avez fait preuve pour le confondre et je ne puis que vous déclarer ceci : « Qu'on lui arrache les burnes ! »
Je mesure également la faveur que vous me faites en me proposant de participer à une AES organisée par Golf, Inc., excellente maison, réputée pour le large choix d'activités qu'elle propose à ses clients, et qui n'a fort heureusement pas trop pâti de la triste affaire de détournement de mineur que l'on sait.
Pourtant, je reste inbranl... inélebr... Pourtant, ma détermination est totale.
Jamais je ne permettrai qu'on modifie ne serait-ce qu'une seule virgule de l'un de mes textes. Jamais, entendez-vous ?
Je vous ai laissé 24 heures et pas une heure de plus. Vos petites histoires de maladresses (poussins, benjamins ou minimes, tout ça c'est kif-kif) ne m'intéressent pas. Ou ce titre sera rétabli, ou vous aurez a endurer tout de ma colère. J'ai dit.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

Bon, d'accord, tu as gagné : frappe trois coups, puis un silence, puis a nouveau trois coups ce soir. Je t'ouvrirai. Ca me laisse le temps de nettoyer les accessoires que tu aimes bien.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord, tu as gagné : frappe trois coups, puis un silence, puis a nouveau trois coups ce soir. Je t'ouvrirai. Ca me laisse le temps de nettoyer les accessoires que tu aimes bien.


Monsieur,

Je vous prie de bien vouloir, à l'avenir, garder pour vous ces allusions dégradantes qui n'amusent que votre triste personne.
J'avoue que je ne vous aurais pas cru capable d'une pareille bassesse et je ne me pose plus désormais qu'une seule question : tu parles bien de la petite porte de derrière c'est ça ? Prépare ton grattoir, j'amène un copain qu'a des croûtes.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur,
> 
> Je vous prie de bien vouloir, à l'avenir, garder pour vous ces allusions dégradantes qui n'amusent que votre triste personne.
> J'avoue que je ne vous aurais pas cru capable d'une pareille bassesse et je ne me pose plus désormais qu'une seule question : tu parles bien de la petite porte de derrière c'est ça ? Prépare ton grattoir, j'amène un copain qu'a des croûtes.


 
J'm'en va vous décrouter tout ça à coups de latte moi....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'm'en va vous décrouter tout ça à coups de latte moi....


Merci ami, merci d'épouser ma rancune. Avec ton soutien, bel homme au crâne si singulier, je n'ai plus de doute : justice sera faite et bien faite.


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

C'etait quoi le sujet avant que les nordistes s'engastent ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

Monsieur,
il n'y avais plus assez de cendres en ce monde (depuis hier y'a rupture un peu partout) pour que je m'en couvrisse le visage. Mais pensez bien que ma contrition dont vous vous fichez est, telle le pal et son chapelet barbelé, bien ancrée en mon c&#339;ur qui déjà ne bats plus d'avoir effacé des mots frappés d'un esprit si leste.

[&#8230;]

_voilà voilà_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur,
> il n'y avais plus assez de cendres en ce monde (depuis hier y'a rupture un peu partout) pour que je m'en couvrisse le visage. Mais pensez bien que ma contrition dont vous vous fichez est, telle le pal et son chapelet barbelé, bien ancrée en mon cur qui déjà ne bats plus d'avoir effacé des mots frappés d'un esprit si leste.


Jeune homme,

Je n'attends pas d'excuses, j'exige une réparation.
Tâchez plutôt de ne pas mettre ma patience à l'épreuve et éditez-moi fissa ce p.utain de titre, bordel.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur,
> il n'y avais plus assez de cendres en ce monde (depuis hier y'a rupture un peu partout) pour que je m'en couvrisse le visage. Mais pensez bien que ma contrition dont vous vous fichez est, telle le pal et son chapelet barbelé, bien ancrée en mon c&#339;ur qui déjà ne bats plus d'avoir effacé des mots frappés d'un esprit si leste.
> 
> [&#8230;]
> ...


"Voilà, voilà", je veux bien Neph', mais bon, en l'occurence c'est moi qui vais payer pour tes conneries ! Et en plus demain j'ai marathon, ca tombe mal. On voit bien que tu ne connais pas le Doquéville (une chieuse de première) et l'autre au chapiteau en celluloïd....


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

Monsieur,
en dépit des gares que je dois à votre age infini, je me dois de répondre par la négative car cette possibilité ne m'est pas laissée.

Sinon quelqu'un aurait une locution vernaculaire à nous soumettre pour relancer le fil ? Non ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

ce qu'il faut pas faire ;p


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sinon quelqu'un aurait une locution vernaculaire à nous soumettre pour relancer le fil ? Non ?



Visiblement non : on a fait le tour des régions


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2006)

oui parce que la l'accent pointu d'oïl ca marque mal  (même limite a me prendre les Alibófi    )

*Alibófi :* Nom masculin pluriel désignant les testicules en terme grossier. Trouve son origine dans aliboufier, nom Provençal puis Français du styrax, arbrisseau qui fournit un baume. Ses fruits ont étés assimilés aux parties génitales de l'homme dans la langue populaire. Ex : " Arrête des me gonfler les alibófis ! "


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur,
> en dépit des gares que je dois à votre age infini, je me dois de répondre par la négative car cette possibilité ne m'est pas laissée.
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un aurait une locution vernaculaire à nous soumettre pour relancer le fil ? Non ?


Taratata ! Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ce fil est *mon* fil, tout comme ceci est mon corps, ceci est mon sang et ceci est ma ****.
S'il faut en référer à une plus haute autorité, je le ferai. Ni la crainte, ni le doute ne m'habitent et ça, je sens bien que ça te troue le cul. Poil au menton.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il faut pas faire ;p



Voilà, il a craqué... Si c'est pas malheureux.

J'espère que vous allez mal dormir ce soir. Si jeune, dans la fleur de l'âge, les forums l'ont tueR. Une pensée pour Nephou.


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

_ « je peux le bannir maintenant ? » _expression de l'est parisien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

> Sinon quelqu'un aurait une locution vernaculaire à nous soumettre pour relancer le fil ? Non ?



C'est une histoire *abracadabrantesque* !

Locution vernaculaire élyséenne.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ « je peux le bannir maintenant ? » _expression de l'est parisien


Ne te donne pas cette peine, jeune Nephou. Tu as fait le bon choix : celui de la justice, celui de la raison, celui que je voulais. Aussi, ainsi que je l'ai dit, je serai clément. Puisque tu as avoué ta faute et que tu l'as réparée, je te pardonne. Ma colère ne tombera pas sur ta tête et ma malédiction vous épargnera, toi, ta descendance et tes deux maîtresses. Va et ne pêche plus.


----------



## NED (2 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Va et ne pêche plus.



Rhha moué j'te ldis...dl'a bouenne pêche, c'et dl'a pêche velue....
Comme on dit dans l' Berry....


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Il a pété son quartz"



Dommage qu'il l'ait pas pété en béarnais, ça aurait fait plus couleur locale 

Chez moi, on eut peut-être envoyé paître Nephou avec une expression qui me plaisait bien, même si ça fait un peu long quand on est en colère :

Vaï te jaïre dins un prat dalhat que catcharas pas l'erba

Ce qui veut dire : "va te coucher dans un pré fauché que tu n'abimeras pas l'herbe"
Ce qui montre bien le souci environnemental qui baigne ma terre natale 

(J'ai fait un peu d'orthographe phonétique pour les nordistes )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2006)

*Patochman*
ech hu dich gär







 






:love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2006)

Nécrophile


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dommage qu'il l'ait pas pété en béarnais, ça aurait fait plus couleur locale
> 
> Chez moi, on eut peut-être envoyé paître Nephou avec une expression qui me plaisait bien, même si ça fait un peu long quand on est en colère :
> 
> ...



C'est une traduction béarnaise métaphorique du fameux : "Il a marché sur les eaux du lac de Tibériade" ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Mad ar wac'h, Patochman ?
Eo brav an heol e-barzh ar bro Gorzika ? 
A galon ! Kenavo a henta !


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mars 2006)

"Hey, tasse-toé de d'là, matante"

Pour:

Pousse-toi, le vieux.

Expression de l'est montréalais.

---

Merde, on fait pas ça en France.


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

'tain entre un corse et un béarnais ça va être dur de pas gater la sauce


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 'tain entre un corse et un béarnais ça va être dur de pas gater la sauce


Fais très attention à ce que tu vas faire. 

EDIT : Tu as fait le bon choix, mon jeune padawan. :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fais très attention à ce que tu vas faire.



Les vielles peaux d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Les vielles peaux d'abord


Je suis ton nioube non ? Si tant est que j'aie jamais été nioube, bien sûr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça c'est marrant.
> En Charente-Maritime, quand tu dis :
> "Waaaaaaaah merde, j'ai gaugé!!"
> Ca signifie :
> ...



Oh l'était ben eune tou quel Bobbynountchak, va dire aussi qu'l'es ben chéti, queu drôle, rein qu'y fait qu'a cageoler dans tout quelles palisses, qu'oh l'est ben eune misère qu'd'en causer !

Bon, celle là, j'saurais pas la faire en charentais maritime, là, c'est du charentais continental, comme on le cause du côté de Chalais, Brossac ou Barbezieux !


----------



## NED (3 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fais très attention à ce que tu vas faire.
> 
> EDIT : Tu as fait le bon choix, mon jeune padawan. :love:



C'est sympa de me citer en exemple...j'aime...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'était ben eune tou quel Bobbynountchak, va dire aussi qu'l'es ben chéti, queu drôle, rein qu'y fait qu'a cageoler dans tout quelles palisses, qu'oh l'est ben eune misère qu'd'en causer !



Tchikoléqu'tu bargaques ?


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2006)

si vous ne mettez pas la traduc nous allons vite être perdu


----------



## DanielP004 (3 Mars 2006)

Et moi qui croyait tout connaître des couleurs locales parce que j'ai lu tous les San Antonio pendant mon adolesscence...
Poursuivez sur votre lancée!

Une des préférées de mes amis français au Québec:

La boîte à malle.

Traduction libre de Mailbox utilisée partout au Québec pour désiger la boîte aux lettres mais qui les fait rigoler à chaque fois.
" Elle est où la boîte à bien...?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si vous ne mettez pas la traduc nous allons vite être perdu



Pardon ! :rose: 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tchikoléqu'tu bargaques ?



"Qu'est-ce que tu racontes ?" sauf erreur de ma part



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'était ben eune tou quel Bobbynountchak, va dire aussi qu'l'es ben chéti, queu drôle, rein qu'y fait qu'a cageoler dans tout quelles palisses, qu'oh l'est ben eune misère qu'd'en causer !



Oh c'est bien de Bobbynountchak, ça ! Faut dire aussi qu'il est bien malicieux, ce gamin. Il passe son temps à se cacher (dans les buissons, mais c'est une image, genre "il fait ses coups en douce") pour faire des sottises, que c'en est triste à dire.


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

Roberto j'ai ma fille de 2,5 ans qui en voyant ton avater m'interoge:
"papa cé koi ce monsieur "? (elle maîtrise mal le français)
C'est roberto 
"pourkoa c'est roberto ?"
Et là je ne sais :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Roberto j'ai ma fille de 2,5 ans qui en voyant ton avater m'interoge:
> "papa cé koi ce monsieur "? (elle maîtrise mal le français)
> C'est roberto
> "pourkoa c'est roberto ?"
> Et là je ne sais :rose:



Moi je suis un peu comme ta fille et quand je pense à Roberto je l'imagine avec cette tête là


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis un peu comme ta fille et quand je pense à Roberto je l'imagine avec cette tête là



Espécialement pour les ceusses qu'étaient pas encore parmi nous lors de la "Roberto's flaque party", voici, ensembles, à gauche, le roberto virtuel, et à droite, le vrai 







 (  Vincent  )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Espécialement pour les ceusses qu'étaient pas encore parmi nous lors de la "Roberto's flaque party", voici, ensembles, à gauche, le roberto virtuel, et à droite, le vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya cake chose quand même hein !!!!!!!  Bravo !!!!!!!!     

... et depuis il ne s'est pas laissé pousser la barbichette le "vrai Roberto" ?????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Patochman*
> ech hu dich gär
> 
> 
> ...



   ... Je ne parle pas cette langue... Pas même sous la torture


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mars 2006)

Je viens de trouver ceci  Là c'est pas  "Comment on cause en France" mais "Comment on batoille en Suisse"...

Pour les curieux


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Je ne parle pas cette langue... Pas même sous la torture



Lui, c'est pas pareil, il est lorrain. Le lorrain, c'est une sorte de malgré-lui qui s'ignore.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> "Hey, tasse-toé de d'là, matante"
> 
> Pour:
> 
> ...



"achale moué po touo ! tabarnac' de chrissssssss..." Geneviève de Sherbrooke

"hé tiote, vien-ti lo qu'och t'fasse in tiot bécot !!" Rémi de la Vallée de la Somme

un de mes collègues finistériens ("fini, t'es rien" que les nantais l'appellent...) me demande un truc chiant que je n'ai pas à faire (pauvre petit stagiaire qu'il est), ma réponse : "hé ch'tiot, quin t'o'n'sro pu nazu, t'o porra v'nir in mollé wassinguer mes keuchons d'ins m'cinse..." (hé pt'it, quand tu n'auras plus la morve au nez, tu pourras venir un peu "serpillerer" mes cochons dans ma ferme)

bien entendu, il n'a rien compris, a demandé une traduction et il n'a eu que "Oh du Chuque hein!" (oh du scure hein !) qui veut dire "ça suffit maintenant" (en gros )


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2006)

dans le _*"pays de caux"*_ tout se transforme :..... (sauf l'argent, le cauchois sais thésauriser...) :rateau: 
- le chien devient le "kin"
- la vache : la "vake"
- la mouche : la "mouke"

- au Hav' (le Havre) il faut presque à chaque début de phrase dire : "oh dès (prononcer, ooh daais)...
- à Rouen, les "r" sont féroces; la phrase la plus célèbre pour montrer l'accent rouennais : "les armorqueurs de Rouen" (tout le monde l'aura compris: les remorqueurs de Rouen !) :rateau: :rateau: 

la "querelle" d'un havrais avec un rouennais... (notez bien les expressions dans les posts....):love:

bon allez, _"boujou"_ ! (comme on dit par ici...)


----------

